# PopSugar Must Have January 2015 *May Contain Spoilers*



## MissJexie (Dec 22, 2014)

Starting a new thread for January! We're not that far away now, especially with the Holiday coming up, I have a feeling we'll all have our minds on January boxes!

What are we hoping for this month?

I know we got a table calendar last January, and I wouldn't be opposed to something like that or possibly a planner for the new year! I definitely could use some organizing!


----------



## roohound (Dec 22, 2014)

I would love a nice purse sized planner. I broke down a bought full size Passion Planner but I like to have one for home and one for my purse. And yes, I know I can put stuff in my phone - I just like to write things down.

I broke down and bought the 6 month Black Friday special so I'm looking forward to seeing how things will go these next few months.


----------



## pbpink (Dec 22, 2014)

i just found that pink fitness ball under my bed and it sure came in handy when i used it for part of my kids science project! 

ha!

would love any home items, a gift card for a month of a flower service would be amazing along with a fun vase!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 22, 2014)

I would love a really love a beautiful notebook, Thank You cards w/envelopes, or another stationary set. A high quality, pretty pen would be nice to go with it.

 A large purse! Those Barbie-size purses are a joke and look ridiculous on a big woman like myself.

 A nice eyeshadow palette.

 A ladylike watch, not a pink plastic disco like the last watch.

 A pretty vase.


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 22, 2014)

I was just thinking how sad I will be to stop using my rifle co calendar from last January's box. I enjoyed it so much I plan on cutting the pictures out for some office or home art project.

@@pbpink A gift card to a floral company is such a good idea!  I am hoping for something a bit techy this month (no earbuds!). Maybe a mini power charger that fits in your purse or wallet? Or even a small bluetooth speaker would be nice.

I also caved for the 6th month Black Friday deal so I'm excited to see what the first half of 2015 brings!


----------



## MET (Dec 22, 2014)

Rue La La still has 1-month introductory box on sale for 24.95 (good from December 23-February 23) ...


----------



## jackieee (Dec 22, 2014)

I am incredibly picky about planners and there's only one company that makes them how I like, so a planner would go to waste. I could give to a friend though!

Would love another calendar! I'm going to cut the illustrated cities out of the calendar we got last January and frame them. They are way too cute to throw away!

We'll probably get an exercise item.


----------



## pbpink (Dec 22, 2014)

jackieee said:


> I am incredibly picky about planners and there's only one company that makes them how I like, so a planner would go to waste. I could give to a friend though!
> 
> Would love another calendar! I'm going to cut the illustrated cities out of the calendar we got last January and frame them. They are way too cute to throw away!
> 
> We'll probably get an exercise item.


i know we will get exercise something too!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 22, 2014)

If we get an exercise item, I hope it's something fun like a dance dvd. 

I took my Rifle Paper calendar down today and I have nothing to replace it with, so I'd love a calendar or planner. Or maybe one of those line-a-day journals. 

I agree with the comments about wanting a vase. I loved the little bowl from December.


----------



## jebest (Dec 22, 2014)

Calendar, exercise something fun, a ring, fancy pen, some sort of glassware would be nice, I would love some wine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it's a good one, unique.


----------



## jebest (Dec 22, 2014)

I still want a wallet.. don't think I will ever get one lol So that's on the list as well, all we have gotten are clutches and more clutches, that last purse is not a purse, more like a coin bag on a strap.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Dec 22, 2014)

I'd love one of those "quote of the day" things where you tear off a new page everyday (although they are incredibly wasteful). 

A 3 month membership to Headspace or some other kind of meditation app/website. 

An adorably packaged dry soup mix (good for a long day or gifting to peeps when they're sick).

Some kind of yummy, healthy water flavoring - and please, no more water bottles, unless it's a unbreakable glass water bottle like LifeFactory, then YES PLEASE!! 

I'd love a good neutral eye palette too.


----------



## jackieee (Dec 22, 2014)

One of those Q&amp;A a day journals would be fun! I'd probably taper off doing it halfway through January though, haha. Like those Instagram photo-a-day things that I always end up stopping about five days in...


----------



## KayEss (Dec 23, 2014)

I second the idea of some kind of calendar/planner to start the year off. I love those page a day ones so that would be a welcome addition. I would also like some kind of scrub. Not a facial scrub but a lip scrub or hand scrub would be great.

I got a micropedi callus remover recently and I LOVE it. My feet have never been softer, so I would fully support one of those in a PopSugar too. http://www.amazon.com/Emjoi-Micro-Pedi-Nano-Callus-Remover/dp/B005XUNG5I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1419318751&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=micropedi

I really hope this box isn't all fitness. One fitness item would be nice though as it is new years resolution season. I would like a resistance band since I don't have one yet. I could also go for a really heavy duty grippy headband like this one. https://www.underarmour.com/en-us/1242653/pid1242653-001 I always like fitness DVDs but would like one that isn't super intense. I want a Richard Simmons type of workout or else I will end up putting it off. Maybe Zumba?

I saw this and would love something like it from PopSugar. http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/home-bath/26706473.jsp#/



Spoiler


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 23, 2014)

kayess said:


> I second the idea of some kind of calendar/planner to start the year off. I love those page a day ones so that would be a welcome addition. I would also like some kind of scrub. Not a facial scrub but a lip scrub or hand scrub would be great.
> 
> I got a micropedi callus remover recently and I LOVE it. My feet have never been softer, so I would fully support one of those in a PopSugar too. http://www.amazon.com/Emjoi-Micro-Pedi-Nano-Callus-Remover/dp/B005XUNG5I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1419318751&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=micropedi
> 
> ...


I have that pedi roller thing.  It didn't work for crap, and my feet aren't even that bad.  I was so sad I wasted all the money on it and on extra heavy duty roller refills.  Maybe mine is just a dud?  

I'd like a fitness dvd that focuses on stretching and opening up the joints, without being so contortionist or difficult that it ends up sitting there collecting dust.  

I second a nice calendar or planner.  And a nice pedicure scrub and hydrating oil.  Or Sarah Happ lip scrub, I've always wanted to try it.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 23, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I have that pedi roller thing.  It didn't work for crap, and my feet aren't even that bad.  I was so sad I wasted all the money on it and on extra heavy duty roller refills.  Maybe mine is just a dud?
> 
> I'd like a fitness dvd that focuses on stretching and opening up the joints, without being so contortionist or difficult that it ends up sitting there collecting dust.
> 
> I second a nice calendar or planner.  And a nice pedicure scrub and hydrating oil.  Or Sarah Happ lip scrub, I've always wanted to try it.


Really? I have a terrible callus on my big toe and dry heels usually. I have to spend a lot longer using it than you are supposed to for it to work, a couple of minutes at least per dry area. It doesn't burn or anything so I feel like they label it for just a few seconds to be on the safe side? Anyway, it has worked really well for me and my feet are super soft after use. Sorry yours sucks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am also really curious about the Clarisonic foot brush they just came out with recently, but that's way too expensive for a PopSugar box.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 23, 2014)

I am seriously in love with my MicroPedi.  I chose the rechargeable one b/c I really dislike battery powered things -- I never notice they're losing charge until it's too late (silly b/c I have a serious stash of batteries).  

I'm not going to lie -- I bought the Dec box just for the bowl.  I wound up loving the gloss, which surprised me.

I'd also like to see some sort of 'get organized in the new year' item.  

I'm a fan of those page-a-day calendars.  Once I tear off the pages I just use the backs for jotting down notes and such.

A healthy snack would also be welcome.  (I still have about 10 of those pumpkin spice malt balls from October hanging around -- just not my go-to snack.)

I just hope they wow us.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 23, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I am seriously in love with my MicroPedi.  I chose the rechargeable one b/c I really dislike battery powered things -- I never notice they're losing charge until it's too late (silly b/c I have a serious stash of batteries).
> 
> I'm not going to lie -- I bought the Dec box just for the bowl.  I wound up loving the gloss, which surprised me.
> 
> ...


I could only eat 2 of those malt balls.  Just too sickeningly sweet for me, and they made my mouth tingle numb a little when I ate them, which was weird.  I ended up giving them away to a friend.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 23, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I could only eat 2 of those malt balls.  Just too sickeningly sweet for me, and they made my mouth tingle numb a little when I ate them, which was weird.  I ended up giving them away to a friend.


Odd --  it almost makes me want to try them again.  

If I'm going to blow through some calories I want things like a REAL coke over crushed ice or a White Castle with cheese (might have just snagged two of those on my way home from the post office.)

I'm sure the fun snack request is a result of being bored with Graze (they sure do everything they can to keep you) and receiving disappointing Love with Food boxes.


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 23, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I was just thinking how sad I will be to stop using my rifle co calendar from last January's box. I enjoyed it so much I plan on cutting the pictures out for some office or home art project.


Me, too!  I love this calendar and will definitely find a use for the adorable city pictures.  I would love something similar in the Jan. box.  Actually, it would be nice to receive a calendar/planner in the December box in the future so that we can start using it on Jan. 1st.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 24, 2014)

I was hoping to get another fancy leather planner like the Graphic Image one from last year's holiday box. I'm sad that I'm coming to the end of mine. It would be nice to get another nice planner &amp; a really nice pen. I lost my Nina Garcia one &amp; I adored it. I also love the idea of a vase - something simple and chic, slipper socks, anything from Lunares, I also never get tired of candles &amp; jewelry.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hmmm lets see I d love to see 

A Fresh Sugar scrub or lip product 

Some convertible mittens 

Mugs 

An organizational home item

A Book

Blush palette

A fun hair item

I love Kettle Bell workouts so a fun new Kettle Bell dvd would be awesome or a Barre Dvd


----------



## Mermaid35 (Dec 24, 2014)

Silver Jewelry would be nice...that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Soanders (Dec 26, 2014)

Question for all of you savvy ladies,

I stopped subbing from Popsugar before they did the overhaul on their website. Right after I unsubbed I reached the referral mark where I'm supposed to get a free box. I signed back up to get the December box, my question is how will I know if I'm getting my free referral box for January? Or should I email them to make sure they don't charge me? I just want to make sure my free box will carry over from the old website to the new one. 

Thanks!!


----------



## curled (Dec 26, 2014)

All I want in January is a cute beenie hat. Dunno if that's popsugar-y but I love winter beenies.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 27, 2014)

Soanders said:


> Question for all of you savvy ladies,
> 
> I stopped subbing from Popsugar before they did the overhaul on their website. Right after I unsubbed I reached the referral mark where I'm supposed to get a free box. I signed back up to get the December box, my question is how will I know if I'm getting my free referral box for January? Or should I email them to make sure they don't charge me? I just want to make sure my free box will carry over from the old website to the new one.
> 
> Thanks!!


You "should" receive January as a referral box BUT things have been a little cray since the changeover, so I would email them just to be safe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Dec 27, 2014)

I agree, I love the idea of a 2015 planner. I need to get organized. A bath product would be nice, healthy snacks, a fitness item (I need to workout!!) and a highlighter or blush to give a nice glow. I'm always up for a coffee body scrub (love the one from MSA01.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 29, 2014)

Popsugar has been hitting it out of the park for me lately. Would love a wallet. Other than that I'm open.


----------



## aweheck (Dec 30, 2014)

FYI........If you bought the, (I think it was the "JOY" Code) Holiday box and used a code to recieve a December box free and didn't check "this is a Gift" box for your December PSMH box, then you signed up for a reoccurring monthly subscription. So if you don't want to be charged for January's box yet, you may want to sign into your account and check on your status before January 1st.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Dec 30, 2014)

Question for you ladies:  I'm thinking about cancelling my Ipsy and Sample Society subscriptions, so that'll free up $25 each month.  I've checked out the contents of past boxes and I do like the things that PS sends, so my question is this:  If you were in my position, would this be a box you'd pick up?  Are you happy with the items the majority of the time?


----------



## Mermaid35 (Dec 30, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> Question for you ladies:  I'm thinking about cancelling my Ipsy and Sample Society subscriptions, so that'll free up $25 each month.  I've checked out the contents of past boxes and I do like the things that PS sends, so my question is this:  If you were in my position, would this be a box you'd pick up?  Are you happy with the items the majority of the time?


Love the Patsy icon!  I started out with smaller sub boxes that sent out mostly samples and I'm really loaded to the gills with just about everything imaginable.  I've cancelled most of those boxes and added boxes like Popsugar, Quarterly &amp; FabFitFun.  I like the quality of the items I receive and anything I can't personally use would make good gifts or a high value trade.  Popsugar is especially nice because it's pretty easy to cancel and then re-sub if a good coupon code comes along.  Bear in mind, some people have had issues with customer service but I have never needed to contact them because of the functionality of the website.  Hope that helps!


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 30, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> Question for you ladies: I'm thinking about cancelling my Ipsy and Sample Society subscriptions, so that'll free up $25 each month. I've checked out the contents of past boxes and I do like the things that PS sends, so my question is this: If you were in my position, would this be a box you'd pick up? Are you happy with the items the majority of the time?


I feel like I've tried every box and no doubt Popsugar is the best. It really does feel like getting a birthday gift every month.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 31, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> Question for you ladies:  I'm thinking about cancelling my Ipsy and Sample Society subscriptions, so that'll free up $25 each month.  I've checked out the contents of past boxes and I do like the things that PS sends, so my question is this:  If you were in my position, would this be a box you'd pick up?  Are you happy with the items the majority of the time?


I've been subscribing to beauty boxes for about 4 years now. I've seen a million come and go, I've subscribed and unsubscribed to almost every beauty box there is, and PopSugar has always, always been my favorite and the one I am the least disappointed with over all. Even the months that are less exciting are still well worth the cost of the box, and the "bad" boxes are few and far between, I think. In 2014, I think there was only 1 box that I didn't love.

As people have mentioned, The overloaded feeling I get from all the beauty subscriptions is intense. I have more product and sample than I could ever need. The great thing about PopSugar is that they include a wide variety of products. Food, home decor, candles, fashion, books, jewelry, and beauty...even more! I love that you truly never know what is going to be in a box each month. With beauty subscriptions, you know- beauty products. The options and products are endless with PopSugar, so it stays relevant and exciting for me. 

So long story short, it is MORE than worth it to cancel beauty subs that aren't working for you anymore and come on over to PopSugar!


----------



## Kimb3rly (Dec 31, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I've been subscribing to beauty boxes for about 4 years now. I've seen a million come and go, I've subscribed and unsubscribed to almost every beauty box there is, and PopSugar has always, always been my favorite and the one I am the least disappointed with over all. Even the months that are less exciting are still well worth the cost of the box, and the "bad" boxes are few and far between, I think. In 2014, I think there was only 1 box that I didn't love.
> 
> As people have mentioned, The overloaded feeling I get from all the beauty subscriptions is intense. I have more product and sample than I could ever need. The great thing about PopSugar is that they include a wide variety of products. Food, home decor, candles, fashion, books, jewelry, and beauty...even more! I love that you truly never know what is going to be in a box each month. With beauty subscriptions, you know- beauty products. The options and products are endless with PopSugar, so it stays relevant and exciting for me.
> 
> So long story short, it is MORE than worth it to cancel beauty subs that aren't working for you anymore and come on over to PopSugar!


That's exactly what I'm looking for!  I have giant boxes of samples that I probably will never make it through and most I was never thrilled about in the first place.  I'd love to receive candles, books, and home items!  I've looked at past items and it seems like such a good mix of things.

Ok...I'm going to do it.  Canceling Ipsy and SS and signing up for PS.  Thank you to everyone for your advice!!!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 31, 2014)

@@Kimb3rly I know you already subbed, but I second everything @@MissJexie said!  I have been subscribed since January of 2012.  I unsubscribed when my beauty sub addiction was a bit out of control and I was swimming in products, but after a 2 month break I realized that PSMH was the one box I truly couldn't live without. Maybe like 1 in every 4 boxes isn't that exciting to me, but I find that I can either easily gift the items to someone who would appreciate it or I grow to appreciate the items over time.  For example, I didn't love the October box but the frame looks fantastic in my cube at work, the kids liked the candy and nail stickers, I gifted the candle to my cleaning lady when she stayed late and did an amazing job, and I wear the socks all of the time.  So even though I was kind of meh when I opened it, everything still served a purpose.  The only other box I think holds a candle to PSMH is the style quarterly by pashbox, but it's such a new subscription that I can't recommend it with as much confidence.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> That's exactly what I'm looking for!  I have giant boxes of samples that I probably will never make it through and most I was never thrilled about in the first place.  I'd love to receive candles, books, and home items!  I've looked at past items and it seems like such a good mix of things.
> 
> Ok...I'm going to do it.  Canceling Ipsy and SS and signing up for PS.  Thank you to everyone for your advice!!!!


Hooray!  Hope you love your first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 1, 2015)

Looking forward to January. I'm open to whatever, a pretty d sk or wall calendar would be cool, I wouldn't use a planner since my phone functions as one for me but I'm excited to see what we get! I'd love a beanie in a plush knit or an awesome pair of warm, cute socks. Or cute mittens.

I got an email from PS FINALLY reimbursing me for a double charge in NOVEMBER. AFTER I finally filled a chargeback with my bank. I emailed them 6 times in November and dropped it til last week. I hope this means they're getting their stuff together finally! So yay! That will pay for this month.

Any codes floating around?


----------



## blank2aa (Jan 1, 2015)

Does everyone else's account say next shipment/payment February 2015?


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 1, 2015)

Mine says Jan pending next shipment February.  I m curious if we get some spoilers in the next day or 2 the last few months the full spoilers came out super early in the month.  Fingers crossed its an awesome box to start off the new year.  Happy 2015 everyone hope you have a year full of hope, happiness, peace, laughter, love,and health!  Best wishes everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Soanders (Jan 1, 2015)

When does PS bill for their boxes?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 1, 2015)

Soanders said:


> When does PS bill for their boxes?


They randomly charge during the first week of the month


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 1, 2015)

Soanders said:


> Question for all of you savvy ladies,
> 
> I stopped subbing from Popsugar before they did the overhaul on their website. Right after I unsubbed I reached the referral mark where I'm supposed to get a free box. I signed back up to get the December box, my question is how will I know if I'm getting my free referral box for January? Or should I email them to make sure they don't charge me? I just want to make sure my free box will carry over from the old website to the new one.
> 
> Thanks!!


@@Soanders From what I understand, and from what's happened to me, if you are unsubbed and you still have referral boxes left (or you got them while unsubbed), you will have to pay for your first box when re-subscribing but all subsequent boxes will be your free referral boxes.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 4, 2015)

If we have to get a fitness item I would love a Fitbit type item to track my activity. I want a soft winter hat. Mukluk slippers. A gift card to hautelook. Simple jewel sterling stud earrings. A girl can dream....


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm dying for PS spoilers. I generally really like the January boxes, so I have high hopes for something fun and exciting.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 5, 2015)

I wonder if they'll give out another 10/15$ coupon code for January boxes?  Come on spoilers!


----------



## KayEss (Jan 5, 2015)

It is a VERY rainy day here and I could really, really use a cute umbrella one of these months. I know a lot of people might not need one, especially if they are in a warm state, but this hasn't stopped PS from sending gloves or scarves in the past.


----------



## mvangundy (Jan 5, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> If we have to get a fitness item I would love a Fitbit type item to track my activity. I want a soft winter hat. Mukluk slippers. A gift card to hautelook. Simple jewel sterling stud earrings. A girl can dream....


I second all of this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 5, 2015)

Shouldn't a blogger have a box by now?  I'm dying for info on this and LMDB.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 5, 2015)

Shouldn't a blogger have a box by now?  I'm dying for info on this and LMDB.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 5, 2015)

Shouldn't a blogger have a box by now?  I'm dying for info on this and LMDB.


----------



## makeupsnob (Jan 5, 2015)

i need a spoiler.... I need to know what is in this box!!! Last month they released spoilers the very begining of the month...someone has to have a box by now??? Share your box with us....please!!!! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristy_Isabelle (Jan 5, 2015)

I haven't been charged for mine yet, but

Need

Spoilers

Puhleeeeeeze!


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Jan 5, 2015)

Mine says pending in the shipping status. I can't seem to do the back door tracking anymore. Guess they closed that loop.


----------



## orlandomom (Jan 5, 2015)

Do you think there is any chance this could be included? It has the #musthavebox.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 5, 2015)

orlandomom said:


> Do you think there is any chance this could be included? It has the #musthavebox.


The kickstarter for this was just funded on 12/12/14, so they have not been produced yet. However, after reading the kickstarter page this is an awesome product and I would totally buy one (or want one in my PSMH box!!) when they are released in spring!!


----------



## makeupsnob (Jan 5, 2015)

is this a january spoiler?


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 5, 2015)

makeupsnob said:


> is this a january spoiler?


Those were in the Women's Holiday box and were probably the best caramel chocolates ever. 

You ladies are so good at sleuthing I know we will find something for this months box soon!


----------



## makeupsnob (Jan 5, 2015)

I've been searching all day  :blink:

bummer


----------



## I'm so addicted (Jan 5, 2015)

Label created.. 3.1 lbs!!


----------



## Anitashweef (Jan 6, 2015)

Possible spoiler?

I know I'm new here but I just got back from an event here in Vegas and they have attendees an exclusive popsugar box (perhaps not the Jan '15 one but hey.. Thought I'd share)

A Jack+Lucy beanie

Pink Keepcup 12oz

bodyart Shiney skin tattoos

nature Valley protein granola

Yoga hand towel

TogoSpa ice water eyes

First aid beauty fab ultra repair can

....

Thoughts?


----------



## Anitashweef (Jan 6, 2015)

Pic attached


----------



## Jaly (Jan 6, 2015)

This jan box, while not as awesome as the nov or dec box simply because there wasn't a big ticket item that I loved, is still a great box!

I am liking the FAB cream, I almost was going to buy a tub at sephora because my skin had been so dry! Good thing I didnt!

Also liking the beanie, the reusable cup and the yoga hand towel.

Snacks are always appreciated. My hubby always ask what the snacks/food item is. I have only gotten two boxes so far, but the man is already counting the snacks as "his treat"

The eye gel and skin tattoo I'm very meh about. I probably will give my younger sis the eye gel since she is a grad student and prob giving her the tattoo as well for when she wants to go party? Lol

I am happy with this box. I was a bit afraid since I got the Black Friday deal that popsugar will drop the ball completely. Glad this box was a very well rounded box!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 6, 2015)

I would be happy with that box if I'd prepaid. It's not as much of a hit as the December box, (which is good, I can stick to my no-buy), but in a tally of months that make me want to subscribe verses months where PSMH is definitely not for me, it goes on the want-to-subscribe side.


----------



## KayEss (Jan 6, 2015)

The hat is cute! I don't know how I feel about the pom pom but I have wanted them to send a beanie forever! That company was in PopSugar with touch screen gloves last January, right?
 

I don't drink coffee but that cup will be perfect for cocoa or cider. That is probably my favorite thing in this box.

I love eye gels so I am happy with that but I don't really use moisturizer so that's totally wasted on me unfortunately.

I'm not sure what to think about the yoga towel. When I go to the gym I just don't sweat enough to need a whole towel for it. I'm sure I will find something else to use it for though? Maybe for a towel to dry my face after I wash it?

Those tattoos are the funniest thing to me. My mom actually put some similar ones in my stocking this year and said that "they're in all the magazines!" She thinks I am super young and hip so of course I would use metallic tattoo jewelry. Not so much, but I guess she must have been right that they are trendy. Maybe they will be fun to wear to a bar sometime.

Looks like the Nature Valley granola is Peanut Butter chocolate flavor. Yum!


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 6, 2015)

Anitashweef said:


> Possible spoiler?
> 
> I know I'm new here but I just got back from an event here in Vegas and they have attendees an exclusive popsugar box (perhaps not the Jan '15 one but hey.. Thought I'd share)
> 
> ...


Did it come with an info card or anything? Usually it has one explaining the items


----------



## makeupsnob (Jan 6, 2015)

Anitashweef said:


> Possible spoiler?
> 
> I know I'm new here but I just got back from an event here in Vegas and they have attendees an exclusive popsugar box (perhaps not the Jan '15 one but hey.. Thought I'd share)
> 
> ...


thank you for sharing...i'll use everything in here. I'm super excited...always love my PopSugar boxes!!!


----------



## mvangundy (Jan 6, 2015)

kgus22 said:


> Did it come with an info card or anything? Usually it has one explaining the items


Someone posted the info card a few posts above!


----------



## blank2aa (Jan 6, 2015)

This box is just okay for me. Maybe i'll like it more once I have it in my hands!


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 6, 2015)

I totally hope this is the box!

~Jack+Lucy Pom Pom Hat ($32)

~KeepCup Brew 12oz ($26)
~Skin Jewel Tattoos (Empire) ($18) (the actual ones included are different than the picture above)
~Nature Valley Protein Granola ($3.68)
~manduka eQua Yoga Hand Towel ($16)
~ToGoSpa Ice Water Eyes ($12.50)
~First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream ($28)


----------



## lauren2828 (Jan 6, 2015)

So excited to find spoilers already! I love the First Aid Beauty cream - I buy it at Sephora for $30 a tub, so I feel with that alone it makes the value of the box for me. I know an expensive cream seems kind of meh, but this makes my skin so soft and is a HG product for me! I will also definitely use the yoga towel and cup. Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Pixels (Jan 6, 2015)

Are there any good codes?


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 6, 2015)

What a great curated January box! It is super on-trend with the fur Pom-Pom beanie and metallic tattoos (my daughter takes amazing photos wearing these - and in her summer internship the women all had fun trying them out together.)

plus I like the subtle healthy items - micro fiber yoga hand towel and granola.

My favorite - the Eco-conscious coffee cup! Eye gels - never use them but I think I should, so I'm excited to try them.

I think I'll give that first aid cream to a relative who will be visiting from England soon. As I live in Miami, she could use it more than me.

I'm happy when there's a theme to the boxes and one is so different from the next.


----------



## had706 (Jan 6, 2015)

I think this is a nice January box and way better than last years. Despite the fact I hate Pom poms but I'm sure I can find the hat a home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm really loving this box-- I'm super excited about the hat, fab cream (this stuff is perfect for winter months) &amp; I can always use another coffee mug. I think this box was perfectly curated!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello!

Just a reminder that social media links are NOT ALLOWED. Any photos from Instagram (or similar sites) need to be embedded in your post. 

Thanks!


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 6, 2015)

Now the real question - I have a RueLaLa Voucher that I can use on a Jan or Feb box - do I get the Jan box or risk it and wait til Feb? Last years February box was horrible (recall that giant green dial body wash). January and March were better.

Advice?

I would use most of the items in the box but none are super thrillers...


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 6, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> The kickstarter for this was just funded on 12/12/14, so they have not been produced yet. However, after reading the kickstarter page this is an awesome product and I would totally buy one (or want one in my PSMH box!!) when they are released in spring!!


 what is it? I can't tell from the pic on my phone.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 6, 2015)

melanie0971 said:


> what is it? I can't tell from the pic on my phone.


It's called the Sphynx, and its a portable disposal razor for those times you discover you missed a spot shaving, but you are already out and about. (I hate when that happens!) You turn a knob to rotate between water, soap and the razor. It is meant to be disposal, but it comes with 2 razors so it should last as long as the soap does. This is the description from their Kickstarter page. They also have videos posted there. 

Sphynx has all you need in a beautiful little compact case: 


A refillable water container so you’ll never run out of water 
An all-natural organic soap that is quickly absorbed by the skin like lotion 
2 top-quality razors included in the case 
A discreet and beautiful compact case so NOBODY knows you’re carrying a razor
* Simply twist the dial to switch between razor, soap, or water! *

I would have totally backed them if I had seen their kickstarter sooner, but I am looking forward to it hitting stores. This looks like it would be perfect for travel. I hope PS puts something like this in a future box.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 6, 2015)

This is a great box for me! It's the best they've put out in a long time. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Jan 6, 2015)

I am LOVING this box. Give me all these items over a medicine ball any day! I think the only thing I won't use is the yoga towel (though I probably should, lol). The cup will likely be used the most and I am excited to try the repair cream and ice water eyes as I never have before.

I actually love those metallic tattoos too. I go to several music festivals over the summer, so they're fun to wear since it's usually too hot to wear actual jewelry at some of them. I bought some from Flash Tattoos last summer and they were $25 for a pack of something like 5 sheets, so I'll welcome any I get! Great box!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes! I need a hat so bad and last week I swapped for last years gloves. When they come I might have a matching set. Excited about the eye gels, I hope they help with puffiness. I will use the towel at the gym and I will use the cup. I have been wanting to try the lotion. It's a win for me.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow, I'm really glad I did not end up buying this box yet.  This is not a good box for me.  I'm too old/un-hip to wear those tattoos, I don't need any more cups, don't like that kind of granola, hate the hat with a passion, have no clue what the eye goo is, and so on.  Obviously every box wont work for me (or others), but this one just seems a little juvenile to me...or maybe I'm just feeling old since my bday in Nov?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I do like the FAB cream though, if I were running low on my current stash this box would be a good deal if there was a good 10/15$ code again..and the rest of the items could be good gifts.  But as it stands, I'm still drowning in FAB products right now, lol.  

I'm glad some of you guys are finally getting your beanie hat!


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 6, 2015)

I am so not a beanie person, I live in a warm climate so that item will definitely be swapped. Also, the tattoos are not my thing. But, the rest of the box looks nice. I'm not blown away, but I always find with Popsugar boxes that I like them more when I have them in my hands versus just looking at spoilers.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 6, 2015)

love the box just not the hat


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 6, 2015)

I love this box! My only 'meh' is the grocery store granola, but my boyfriend will eat it up no problem.

It's finally cold enough to wear the knit hat from the fall box, but I would love a dark hat too, and one that matches those gloves from last year...what did I do with those gloves? Not too sure about the pom-pom but I hope it's cute.

The coffee cup, yoga towel (yay, I need one of these since I don't like to use the provided towels at the yoga studio), FAB cream, Eye gels love them all.

I'm a little unsure about the jewelry tattoos though, but I think they'd look nice as a mock bracelet in the summer, a ring would be cool too, if you could make it work. I'm curious about the size of them.


----------



## lloronita (Jan 6, 2015)

Microfiber towels are great for curly haired women.  Using them to blot your hair dry after washing keeps it from being so "frizzy".  Maybe some of us could use the yoga towel for that...


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 6, 2015)

Hmm.  Not my favorite box but I'm not complaining.  All the items will be used in some fashion. I used a RueLaLa voucher for this.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm excited for half the box and really meh about the other half. XD But as I prepaid for it with that awesome Black Friday deal, I don't really mind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Manon Burns (Jan 6, 2015)

I really like this box, I think I'll use everything but the eye gels. Ironically, I just bought three packs of the jewelry tattoos at Marshall's for $5 each because I thought they looked neat, but I can always add to the stockpile.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 6, 2015)

I just realized how great the tattoos will be on my vacation next month. I always want to wear jewelry on the beach but don't want to deal with the hassle of taking it off when I go in the ocean or maybe losing it. This will be fun to try. I wonder if it creates tan lines though lol probably not right?


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 6, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I just realized how great the tattoos will be on my vacation next month. I always want to wear jewelry on the beach but don't want to deal with the hassle of taking it off when I go in the ocean or maybe losing it. This will be fun to try. I wonder if it creates tan lines though lol probably not right?


This were my thoughts exactly. I am super excited to use them in Costa Rica next month! I was not planning on bringing any jewlery with me at all so it will be nice get a little bling on the beach with these.

I believe they actually do cause tan lines, but depending on what you apply where, it can look pretty cool. We have family friends who use to own a tanning salon and they sold stickers that you could put on your skin to get tan lines in the shape of hearts, dolphins or peace signs...everything that was cool in the 90s! Haha. I will look at these as a modern upgrade to those.


----------



## SophiaRae (Jan 6, 2015)

I prepaid during the holidays for the six months so got a steal of a deal. Super excited for this box. I love the FAB cleanser, so very excited to try the cream tub. The only thing I am not excited about is the beenie because my awkwardly shaped head has never looked good in a hat. lol, I've tried so many and I just can not make it work. But again for the price I paid I can't complain. Very very happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Manon Burns (Jan 6, 2015)

Obviously, I'm not very good at applying them yet, but I just put one on as a bracelet. Excuse my arm. Very shiny, reminds me of tinsel. I don't know if the brand included in the box will be the same, but my guess is similar, at the least.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 6, 2015)

SophiaRae said:


> I prepaid during the holidays for the six months so got a steal of a deal. Super excited for this box. I love the FAB cleanser, so very excited to try the cream tub. *The only thing I am not excited about is the beenie because my awkwardly shaped head has never looked good in a hat.* lol, I've tried so many and I just can not make it work. But again for the price I paid I can't complain. Very very happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I find that slouchy beanies are very forgiving for those of us who have trouble with other types of hats and IMO are pretty universally flattering. I hope you like it more when you get it.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Jan 6, 2015)

I wore my flash tattoos to Bonnaroo (a 4-day music festival in the middle of Tennessee with no shade). I wore a fairly large one in the middle of my back and had a little bit of a tan line, but nothing serious. I doubt the thin ones one leave much of one, if any.

edit- sorry, I tried to quote, but for whatever reason my desktop at work hates MUT.


----------



## aweheck (Jan 6, 2015)

This is an interesting box for sure. Meh on the Beanie, I have plenty already that are "just in case" sitting in a basket. The ice gel eye cream pads are interesting....but they are ment for under eye area? Need it for the lid LOL! The mug is also interesting, would like to see that. The tattoo's just don't feel like a winter thing......during the summer maybe for my daughter if they were silver. I'm curious about the FAB cream, but I already have a abundance/supply of various ones waiting for me to try. (Just got done with a green apple "juice beauty" moisturizer sample from another box, (Mega-like!)I really wish I had more!) The yoga towell, I don't know... I don't care for the feel of micro-fiber (cotton all the way with me). Meh, on the granola. I guess It's time to pass for a month. But I do really enjoy getting popsugar boxes.... might be tempted if they offer a code, I don't know, I need to weed out my overflowing sub box stash and have a garage sale


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 6, 2015)

nicolispicoli said:


> I wore my flash tattoos to Bonnaroo (a 4-day music festival in the middle of Tennessee with no shade). I wore a fairly large one in the middle of my back and had a little bit of a tan line, but nothing serious. I doubt the thin ones one leave much of one, if any.
> 
> edit- sorry, I tried to quote, but for whatever reason my desktop at work hates MUT.


That's good to know thanks! Did you apply sunscreen over the tattoos each day or just around it? I still want to be sun safe, but I don't want the tattoos to come off right away either.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 6, 2015)

I agree about the tattoo, I think it's more of a Summer thing, or maybe for ladies who live in warmer climates. It does make a fun party accessory though, and definitely on-trend. I love this whole box, especially the beanie and the cup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 2littlerosebuds (Jan 6, 2015)

This looks like a great box! I'm super excited about the beanie. So much better than another scarf. The cup looks neat too. I just got an Aeropress for Christmas and want more coffee "accessories" now. 

Anyone think the yoga towel can be used as a dish towel? haha (Exercise? What's that?)


----------



## blank2aa (Jan 6, 2015)

Has anyone's shipped yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 6, 2015)

My box is listed as 'pending'. 

This is one of those boxes I'm not excited about, but I'll use most of it. It doesn't get cold enough for the hat, but at least it doesn't say 'Ballin Paris' on it.


----------



## samplegal (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a sort of quiet acceptance of the box. I'm not really thrilled and excited but not hating it either.

I'm not opposed to the hat, but it's not my favorite style of hat either. I'll try it on and see.

I am interested in the FAB cream since I've never tried it. I think that's the most exciting item for me.

The coffee cup is meh for me because there is something about drinking hot beverages out of glass containers that rubs me the wrong way (obviously that's just me!). I like a mug.

I don't really use gel eye packs. If I'm going to sit down for a treatment, I like to do a full mask. But I guess I'll give them a try, and that's the point, right?

I'm somewhat interested in the yoga towel, because I do go to yoga, so want to see what that's about.

As for the tattoos, and granola, those are throw-away items for me. Maybe I'll trade the tattoos, and I'm guessing my boyfriend will make quick work of the granola.

For those of you that don't like the pompom, check the way it's attached to the hat. Usually pompoms are attached with a string, which can be easily cut off. I for one, am ok with the pompom.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 6, 2015)

Is the beanie made by the same people who made the tech gloves last year? I still wear those all the time. Would be nice to have a matching set.


----------



## bluegnu (Jan 6, 2015)

Ahh!! I am SO excited over the KeepCup! I was just staring at my coffee mug at work today thinking about how I need to find a lid for it! It will be perfect to keep at the office.


----------



## zeesa (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm actually very excited about this box! I'm a lotion snob, so I'm excited about that. I am obsessed with travel coffee mugs, so there's that... and everything else is icing on the cake! The only thing I'm not too stoked about is the tattoos - they seem really juvenile for me.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm excited about everything! I will definitely be able to use everything in this box which is always a plus :wub:


----------



## s112095 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'll use everything though I didn't need another hat. Jan is late for sending these winter items out. Late meaning November would be better before the season has really set in/ already bought some. I've seen the creme before and wondered, so I am glad of that. I love Malin + Goetz because of them so.. here is hoping that I love this too. 

I was expecting more fitness but this will be fine.


----------



## jackieee (Jan 6, 2015)

Box is kind of eh for me, but whatever. You win some, you lose some!

I just bought two tubes of the First Aid cream a couple weeks ago, but they'll go quickly during winter. I like that brand so it'll definitely get used.

I'm not a hat person, but that hat looks like it may be cute? 

Towel I'll use for my hair since it's curly.

My roommate just got a Keurig for Christmas and was talking about needing reusable to-go coffee cups, so she'll be happy when I give her the cup.

Tattoos are ugly and actually made me laugh out loud when I saw we're getting them. I'll give them to my friend's 7 year-old sister, she'll have a blast with them.

Granola will get used and so will the eye stuff. So I'm 50/50, which is fine.


----------



## curled (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm so bummed. Someone stole my credit card info the same day Popsugar billed me, so I'm getting my subscription cancelled since I don't have another card and I won't get a new card until next week.



Spoiler



I really wanted a hat/beenie (as I said earlier in this thread) and popsugar had one this month )^':


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 7, 2015)

curled said:


> I'm so bummed. Someone stole my credit card info the same day Popsugar billed me, so I'm getting my subscription cancelled since I don't have another card and I won't get a new card until next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hope you get it all taken care of as easily as possible!  As far as the beanie hat, I'm sure somebody here wont want/like the hat and would trade or sell you theirs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 7, 2015)

curled said:


> I'm so bummed. Someone stole my credit card info the same day Popsugar billed me, so I'm getting my subscription cancelled since I don't have another card and I won't get a new card until next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure the January box won't sell out so quickly! You totally have a chance of ordering it next week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 7, 2015)

Oy. At least my husband will like the cup.


----------



## gingerneko (Jan 7, 2015)

Meh. About 3/6 for me. Coffee cups are always welcome, the towel can be used for my wavy hai that frizzes in humidity, and the FAB is something I've wanted to try. 

However, since I live in Florida, the beanie's going to sit in my gifting drawer for someone up north, the tattoos are just not my thing, and the snacks are more my husband's thing. 

Lackluster box for me, but since I really liked December and November, I can't complain too much. Now let's just see if I actually get it (PS has consistently sent me two boxes instead of one for a few months when I tried to unsub and resub with a Rue La La coupon, and every time I cancel, the request seems to go into the void).


----------



## secrethoarder (Jan 7, 2015)

Not sure if it's already been posted, but I got an email for a new box from POPSUGAR

Collaboration with Target, $65 one time box.


----------



## Tamara76 (Jan 7, 2015)

Meh - I'll hold out for a decent coupon code.  I love the First Aid Beauty Cream and the coffee cup is cute, but I'm not intrigued enough to purchase this one with only $5 off...


----------



## Angela Jenkins (Jan 7, 2015)

Super excited for the lotion, coffee mug, and towel!

I'm not a big beanie person, but I can give it a try or gift it to someone. 

Overall I'm super excited for this month's box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Jan 7, 2015)

Whoooo! Mine is already moving! Should be here the 15th!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 7, 2015)

The Tattoos are fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm going to Ibiza later this year with a bunch of ladies. I should look into getting some for us all.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 7, 2015)

Empire is doing a lot of promotion. They had a lights show on Monday at the Empire State Building.


----------



## fabgirl (Jan 7, 2015)

mishmish said:


> The Tattoos are fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to Ibiza later this year with a bunch of ladies. I should look into getting some for us all.


Oooh, Ibiza!


----------



## pbpink (Jan 7, 2015)

secrethoarder said:


> Not sure if it's already been posted, but I got an email for a new box from POPSUGAR
> 
> Collaboration with Target, $65 one time box.
> 
> ...


Is anyone buying this?

It we don't buy it they will issue a coupon code I bet!

after so many codes for the last few limited boxes it now seems silly to purchase without seeing spoilers and waiting!


----------



## wurly (Jan 7, 2015)

I love this box! I'll use everything except the jewelry stickers, probably relegating them to the fun goodies box for nieces (nail stickers, other fun stuff). Everything looks very good. Not the most avant garde box, but almost everything is just very very good and useful. Excited for this box!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 7, 2015)

Yay my box should be here in the next couple of days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm not over the moon excited like I was for the Sept / Nov / Dec boxes, but this is a very useful  box for me

A Jack+Lucy beanie: The joie one and the NG ballin' one don't really fit my head shape; I am hoping this one does.  Love the fur pom pom. 

Pink Keepcup 12oz: I drink a lot of tea and have a keurig; I can always use more cups.

bodyart Shiney skin tattoos: eh, my girls will love them. 

nature Valley protein granola: Not that exciting, but it's not like it won't get eaten.

Yoga hand towel: I actually asked for this for Christmas and didn't get it, so that's a win.

TogoSpa ice water eyes: I lost my frownies gel eye pads so I'm excited to get these.

First aid beauty fab ultra repair can: My girls have eczema and this worked great on their skin when we got it in the Allure box. 

I am always a little bummed when stuff in my box goes to my kids since this box is supposed to be a treat for me.  They are getting 3 things from this one, booooo!  I hope this doesn't make me sound like a bad mom - my kids have plenty of things already, trust me! 

I have a feeling that while I'm like "eh, useful but boring" now, I will really like this once it's in my hands.


----------



## IffB (Jan 8, 2015)

I like this box. The FAB cream is awesome, and I love insulated glass cups. This is my last month of a 3 month sub, and I will be glad to wait for spoilers on future boxes even if I end up paying full price only for the boxes I really want.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 8, 2015)

@@IffB Haaaaa, I love your profile pic!!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jan 8, 2015)

Mine arrived today even though FedEx had an EDD of Monday listed on their site! YAY!! 

KeepCup - Love the cup! I love that it's glass and not plastic (especially because I'll be putting hot liquids in here), the top doesn't have a silicone smell at all and there is a closure on it to prevent spills. Be still my heart. I think there was a limited edition Goode Box (or some other eco box) that included this cup too. I didn't want the rest of the box but just the KeepCup. This is PERFECT for me! 

FAB Cream - I've used this before. Great formula and I'm happy to have this again. Might try it on my oldest daughter's eczema as someone previously mentioned. 

Granola - Yummy. Chocolate and peanut butter. Food allergy people aside (my youngest daughter is allergic to soy (majorly allergic to soy), peanuts and milk - all of which are in this granola, so I get it if you have food allergies) this is a pretty healthy but still yummy treat. 

Beanie - Hmmm…I'm not really a beanie person but I do like the fit of this one better than the Joie one that was included in the winter LE box. The fur pom pom is cute but I just don't think I'm a beanie person. 

Eye patches - I'll try these out. They can't hurt. I'm not expecting any miracles though. 

Temp. Tattoos - Meh. Not my favorite but the tribal themed sheet is definitely not for me. 

Yoga Towel - Really nice size and I like the color. Will use this in my yoga classes.


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks like mine will be delivered tomorrow!

I will give the tattoos to my 5 yr old daughter, but I will probably get use out of everything else. I already use the FAB moisturizer in the mornings &amp; evenings, so it isn't an exciting surprise but I love it and I will definitely use it.

I live on the central coast of California and the weather can be anywhere from the 50s to the 70s pretty much all year long. We've actually just finished a cold spell of several days in the 40s, so the Jack &amp; Lucy hat will come in handy.

I drink coffee, tea &amp; hot chocolate, so the keepcup is great! I am excited to try the TogoSpa ice water eyes and the yoga towel. The Granola will get used the next time I make apple crisp for dessert.

I will definitely need to see some spoilers for the Target Collab Fit Box before I will consider spending $65 on it. I already have a fitbit, water bottle, vitamins, socks &amp; headbands for running/working out, a stability ball, free weights, a yoga mat, workout dvds and now a yoga towel. I hate the armbands used for ipods, so I wouldn't want one of those. I'm not sure what they could put in it that would make me feel like I need it. Any ideas? What would you like to see in it?


----------



## AliMo (Jan 8, 2015)

Referral Question. If you have 2 referrals (or more), but are not active subscriber, does your status of member stay at that level while inactive, but gets bump up to the proper level when you resubscribe? I have 2 referrals but I am still a "member". I am guessing that once I resubscribe, the next month will be free?

Thanks!


----------



## blank2aa (Jan 8, 2015)

Did you get a tracking number from popsugar or did you do it through your fedex account?



afwife8405 said:


> Looks like mine will be delivered tomorrow!
> 
> I will give the tattoos to my 5 yr old daughter, but I will probably get use out of everything else. I already use the FAB moisturizer in the mornings &amp; evenings, so it isn't an exciting surprise but I love it and I will definitely use it.
> 
> ...


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 8, 2015)

My delivery just bumped up to Saturday from Tuesday. Very excited!

@@blank2aa I received a shipping notice from popsugar. As far as I can tell, nothing on your account page on the PS website works to find back door tracking anymore. I think that may be a loop hole of the past.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 8, 2015)

Yay! Tracking says that my box was delivered today and is now waiting for me at home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## afwife8405 (Jan 8, 2015)

blank2aa said:


> Did you get a tracking number from popsugar or did you do it through your fedex account?


I received my tracking number from PS.


----------



## blank2aa (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh man I haven't gotten a tracking number from them yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mvangundy (Jan 8, 2015)

AliMo said:


> Referral Question. If you have 2 referrals (or more), but are not active subscriber, does your status of member stay at that level while inactive, but gets bump up to the proper level when you resubscribe? I have 2 referrals but I am still a "member". I am guessing that once I resubscribe, the next month will be free?
> 
> Thanks!


I have 3 and am still listed as a member too. I emailed them to make sure this box would be free and they confirmed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Jan 8, 2015)

My box showed up tonight and my box was still listed as pending without a tracking number.


----------



## MET (Jan 8, 2015)

Be still my beating heart - I think PopSugar is back!


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 8, 2015)

shushu said:


> My box showed up tonight and my box was still listed as pending without a tracking number.


PHOTOS?!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 8, 2015)

Now that I have my box in hand, I'm actually much happier with the contents!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 8, 2015)

ikecarus said:


> Now that I have my box in hand, I'm actually much happier with the contents!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Care to share photos?


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 9, 2015)

kgus22 said:


> Care to share photos?


Sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 9, 2015)

Is the hat soft? I'm so excited. There are so many things I needed in this one. And if it wasn't needed it was still something I had wanted to try. I hope it comes soon. My head is cold.


----------



## phanne (Jan 9, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if there is a coupon code for keepcup in that box? TIA


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 9, 2015)

I posted earlier to say I wouldn't use the hat because it doesn't get cold here. I was so wrong! It's unexpectedly freezing, breaking an 1886 temperature record. And I don't even own a winter hat, let alone anything warmer than a raincoat. This box needs to come fast! 

At least I have last year's gloves, and plenty of scarves.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 9, 2015)

Keepcup is a terrible name, every time I hear it I think it's like a Diva cup and get totally grossed out.  And now you will too.  (Sorry)


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 9, 2015)

I seriously love this box more and more. I was kind of on the fence about it for awhile but now that I'm looking at it more, things get better and better for me.

I'm kind of an old lady when it comes to fashion and what's popular, but luckily quite a few of my employees are high school students, and we were JUST talking about how pom-pom hats are randomly popular in fashion again. I asked them if it was a thing because they were all wearing them recently LOL

The cup is perfection for me because I am always drinking coffee. I only wish it was twice as big haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also have purchased the granola multiple times but always in the dark chocolate flavor. I don't know if there is a variation but I hope I get the peanut butter as I've never tried it!

The tattoos are kind of...young, but they seem fun and they'd be cool for a night out. And the yoga hand towel is a bit specific, especially for people that don't do yoga, but I know I can find a use for it, even if it's just throwing it in my gym bag or gifting it.

I would have liked to see a beauty item instead of 2 skincare products, but it's not a huge issue. I loooove under eye patches so these will be used up quickly. I like to wash my face when I first wake up with a good cleansing cloth, and then slap on a couple under-eye patches for an hour or so while I'm drinking my morning coffee to lessen the puffy bags and dark circles under my eyes. 

The First Aid Beauty thing is probably the only thing I'm not going to use, although once I get it I might feel differently.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes, there is a code for keepcup, it's in box. The code is POPSUGAR it's either 15% or 20% off. I can't remember.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 9, 2015)

curled said:


> I'm so bummed. Someone stole my credit card info the same day Popsugar billed me, so I'm getting my subscription cancelled since I don't have another card and I won't get a new card until next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sometimes the bank will let a specific charge go through when that happens. I had to list any charges that might be coming in that day when it happened to me.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 9, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Is the hat soft? I'm so excited. There are so many things I needed in this one. And if it wasn't needed it was still something I had wanted to try. I hope it comes soon. My head is cold.


I think the hat can be considered soft, but YMMV.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 9, 2015)

MET said:


> Be still my beating heart - I think PopSugar is back!


let's not get to crazy. I got an email last night with the infamous billing error message. My credit card hasn't changed in 2 years and popsugar has been charging it just fine for over a year. It's still listed on the site but I reentered it and sent them an email. I did get a response in about 2 hours saying she billed me by hand and I'm set for January and apologized for the problem. They're getting close but not quite all the way back.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 9, 2015)

melanie0971 said:


> let's not get to crazy. I got an email last night with the infamous billing error message. My credit card hasn't changed in 2 years and popsugar has been charging it just fine for over a year. It's still listed on the site but I reentered it and sent them an email. I did get a response in about 2 hours saying she billed me by hand and I'm set for January and apologized for the problem. They're getting close but not quite all the way back.


I know, right?

February has had some notoriously weirdly curated boxes that left people crying and screaming at each other on this page over thongs and body wash. I can only imagine what they've cooked up this year for Valentine's Day!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 9, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I know, right?
> 
> February has had some notoriously weirdly curated boxes that left people crying and screaming at each other on this page over thongs and body wash. I can only imagine what they've cooked up this year for Valentine's Day!


The body wash debacle of 2014 was hilarious.

Considering they usually put a sponsored, drugstore-like item in most boxes: IE: the granola this month.

I don't understand what made some people so ridiculously upset in regards to that.

The thong...fine I can understand it. I wasn't subscribed back then, but since underwear is so size specific, it probably wasn't the best choice. A better choice would have been a gift card/code for the company so people could choose their own.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh man...

This is the 3rd month that there's been something missing from my box. Happy I got it so early in the month, but ughhh missing products.

The First Aid Beauty product isn't in my box.

It sucks because I feel so awkward e-mailing them EVERY month about something randomly missing from my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> granted it was the one product I was unsure on, but since I paid for it I kind of want it lol

Guess I'm off to message them.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 9, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> The body wash debacle of 2014 was hilarious.
> 
> Considering they usually put a sponsored, drugstore-like item in most boxes: IE: the granola this month.
> 
> ...


people were just weird. There was nothing wrong with either of those. 

EDIT: true. conceptually, the ideas were ok. after they fixed the size thing ppl still complained i meant.  that was the bizarre part to me.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 9, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Oh man...
> 
> This is the 3rd month that there's been something missing from my box. Happy I got it so early in the month, but ughhh missing products.
> 
> ...


bummer! sorry to hear!!


----------



## lauren2828 (Jan 10, 2015)

I came home to my box today! I just got a Nespresso machine, so cup will be useful and make my lattes pretty, I already love the First Aid Beauty cream, and I needed a yoga towel (bonus - this color matches my carrying strap!). I'll save the eye things for when I'm pms-ing and puffy. I'm sure I can find someone to take the granola off my hands - I hate peanut butter and I'm not sure if my husband will eat it. The beanie is really cute and it is supposed to rain here in Southern California, so maybe I'll get some use out of it this weekend.



Oh and those glitter tattoos - I'll pass those along to someone a lot younger than me! Lol

Although this box isn't overly exciting, I'm happy with it and will put everything to good use.

ETA - sorry about the sideways pictures. I uploaded them from my phone and can't figure out how to turn them.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 10, 2015)

lauren2828 said:


> I came home to my box today! I just got a Nespresso machine, so cup will be useful and make my lattes pretty, I already love the First Aid Beauty cream, and I needed a yoga towel (bonus - this color matches my carrying strap!). I'll save the eye things for when I'm pms-ing and puffy. I'm sure I can find someone to take the granola off my hands - I hate peanut butter and I'm not sure if my husband will eat it. The beanie is really cute and it is supposed to rain here in Southern California, so maybe I'll get some use out of it this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That hat looks cute on you!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 10, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Keepcup is a terrible name, every time I hear it I think it's like a Diva cup and get totally grossed out.  And now you will too.  (Sorry)


YEP. So glad I'm not the only one who was thinking that! One of my sisters says the same thing about K-cups (Keurig cups).

I think there is a cup with a similar name, like Keepercup or something reeeeeally close to Keepcup.


----------



## valentinenicole (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm so excited for this box honestly. Moisturizers are great for me because my skin practically drinks them, and I've heard good things about first aid beauty. I love love eye masks - any masks really. I can't go a day without coffee. I only paid $26 for this box w the three month subscription, so this alone makes it worth it for me!! I like the towel, may use the tattoos to my bf's chagrin, love granola in my yogurt, and the beanie - if it looks good - is awesome! Right now I'm over using my NY giants beanie


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm supposed to get my box today. I'm so excited because I really need that hat. Also, that cup sounds wonderful. I went to the website and read up on it a bit. It was made by baristas. I'm a barista and totally agree that it's hard to make a quality bevarage into a metal/stainless steel or plastic cup. It's a bit on the small side though (most people want 16 oz these days.)


----------



## Weebs (Jan 10, 2015)

I can't wait to get this box.  I really have no use for the hat so I may pass it along to my niece, but the tattoos... maybe I'm the only one who is going to love them.  I'm turning 39 in 15 days and I actually asked Santa for some of these tattoos in my stocking this year.  They are super fun and great to use to freak out my older bosses at work!  I'm on the fence about the cup... I got a 2.0 Keurig and I love coffee but I'm thinking it may be too small for my liking.  I'll still get some use out of it though.  I certainly get some great use out of the towel, but the lotion/cream stuff... well I've got a full unopened one from the last Allure fall beauty box purchase. Either way, its a decent box for me and I'm happy to get it.


----------



## blank2aa (Jan 10, 2015)

Still no tracking number for me i'm starting to worry since so many people have gotten their's.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 10, 2015)

blank2aa said:


> Still no tracking number for me i'm starting to worry since so many people have gotten their's.


I wouldn't worry! I didn't get a tracking number or message that my box was sent, and it magically appeared yesterday, which is ridiculously early since the past few months I've been getting them just before the end of the month. You still have plenty of time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 10, 2015)

Is it just me or does it seem like the value of the boxes has been decreasing lately? I remember when the "big" item would be $50 or $60. I like First Aid Beauty a lot, so the box isn't a total loss for me luckily, but kinda meh this month.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 10, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I wouldn't worry! I didn't get a tracking number or message that my box was sent, and it magically appeared yesterday, which is ridiculously early since the past few months I've been getting them just before the end of the month. You still have plenty of time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree! Popsugar boxes tend to just magically appear on my doorstep.


----------



## Christine Radice (Jan 10, 2015)

I have now Googled 'Diva Cup' and 'Keeper Cup' as a result of this thread - ick, I don't think I want to 'Keep' my cup now. I also checked their site and it is a very odd thing - their 'recent tweet' was regarding a contest from 2012. Their FAQ are quite an odd list of things and not the common things I'd think one would ask like 'hey can I buy this in larger than 12 ounces?' From what I can tell, they mostly sell plastic travel mugs, the glass ones are for taking into a coffeehouse when you order because they are clear and easily fit under the cappuccino machines.

Side note, I am registered on USPS, FedEx and UPS so that whether I type in a tracking number or not they tell me about packages coming to my house. FedEx showed Popsugar coming Monday via Smartpost before Popsugar ever emailed me to tell me it was on its way. This morning (Saturday), USPS shows it is out for delivery - so yippee.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Jan 10, 2015)

ChristineInWI said:


> I have now Googled 'Diva Cup' and 'Keeper Cup' as a result of this thread - ick, I don't think I want to 'Keep' my cup now. I also checked their site and it is a very odd thing - their 'recent tweet' was regarding a contest from 2012. Their FAQ are quite an odd list of things and not the common things I'd think one would ask like 'hey can I buy this in larger than 12 ounces?' From what I can tell, they mostly sell plastic travel mugs, the glass ones are for taking into a coffeehouse when you order because they are clear and easily fit under the cappuccino machines.


I just looked at their website and it showed a tweet from december - and their twitter page has tweets from as recently as Jan 8th - maybe the website just shows a random tweet whenever the page loads?

And as for the FAQ I know that a lot of the coffeeshops around me sell these cups so I believe the FAQ is more for wholesalers. I think most of their business is through third parties like that, and less direct-to-consumer. PS the cup that we are getting, the KeepCup Brew, 12oz is the largest size.


----------



## blank2aa (Jan 10, 2015)

It came today you guys were right just magically showed up!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 10, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> The body wash debacle of 2014 was hilarious.
> 
> Considering they usually put a sponsored, drugstore-like item in most boxes: IE: the granola this month.
> 
> ...


Let's not forget the spa wrap from February 2013!!!


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Jan 10, 2015)

My box appeared unannounced today! 

I never got tracking info from PS, Fedex, or USPS! I looked up the tracking # after I got the box, and it says the label was created on Tuesday. 

I love everything in the box, just have to figure out how to wear that hat.


----------



## lynni98 (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm very pleased with this months box. I was at sephora this morning looking for moisturizers so the FAB moisturizer is excellent timing. The beanie is really soft. I plan to wear the crap out of it as I moved over the summer and STILL haven't found my winter gear.


----------



## Dixdais (Jan 10, 2015)

This box traveled quick this month.  It left NJ on Tuesday and arrived on my doorstep today.  Usually it takes about a week and a half.  Then Popsugar emailed me to tell me it had shipped.  

The hat's a keeper for me!  It will keep my head warm during morning car duty.  I'm training for a half marathon now, so the cream and towel will come in handy.  I'll take the KeepCup into work for my hot tea.  I might use the tattoos or I'll pass them onto my nieces.  I'll snack on the granola.  And I'll definitely use the ice water eyes.  I had to put my cat of almost 16 years to sleep earlier in the week.  My eyes are so puffy from all my crying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nothing outstanding, but just a nice solid box of things that I can use in my everyday life.


----------



## makeupsnob (Jan 10, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Keepcup is a terrible name, every time I hear it I think it's like a Diva cup and get totally grossed out.  And now you will too.  (Sorry)


hahaha...thats what I thought it was at first!!! I was like ok, this could be interesting I did wanna try one out....then I realized its a coffee cup...then I was like oh, ok thats better!!!lol hahahah Oh geez!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm right there with you Dixdais! My eyes hurt from so much crying and I was so glad when I saw the spoilers for the eyes. My dog who I've had for 15 years has a tumor in his nose. The other day they felt so raw and puffy.

Box came today with no warning. I'm keeping everything!

I love the hat. I never wear beanies but I can pull this one off.

Towel is perfect for my gym bag.

Granola is ok.

I Have a lot of cream open right now but it is next in line.

The keep cup doesn't fit under my cappuccino maker  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was really hopeful that it would. Nothing fits under there though, so it was a long shot. I don't think this is the largest cup because it is marked 12oz MED. They make one that is 16oz. I love it! I wish it was 16oz though cause I like milk and foam. It's perfect for travel.

I love tribal design and I will be wearing the tattoos on vacation. I wish there were more of them though. I would never pay $18 for 2 small sheets of temp tattoos.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 11, 2015)

Those eye gels are amazing! I also used the towel on my hair after I washed it, definitely works great on wet hair and helped it dry quicker. Also, that first aid beauty cream is good stuff!


----------



## KayEss (Jan 11, 2015)

Ahhhh my box was delivered early but I'm not going to be home for a few days to play with it!!


----------



## I'm so addicted (Jan 11, 2015)

Mine just arrived also.. not complaining.. this was the first time since September that I am on time and everything was perfectly intact


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 11, 2015)

blank2aa said:


> Still no tracking number for me i'm starting to worry since so many people have gotten their's.


My box came yesterday afternoon and then last night I got the your box has shipped email from POPSUGAR.  Its thanks I kinda realized that as I was opening the box lol  Its the 3rd month in a row I got the email after the box already arrived.  Kinda comical now lol.  Anyhoo your box may be well on it s way already.  Hope you get it soon!


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 11, 2015)

Shoppergirll said:


> Those eye gels are amazing! I also used the towel on my hair after I washed it, definitely works great on wet hair and helped it dry quicker. Also, that first aid beauty cream is good stuff!


Yea they felt really lovely but they kept sliding down my face lol How did you get yours to stay on?


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 11, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Yea they felt really lovely but they kept sliding down my face lol How did you get yours to stay on?


I know, I had that problem too at first. I laid down and just relaxed, wished I was at a spa....and they stayed put.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 11, 2015)

BTW, the hat is just a "fashion" hat (if you can call it that).  It doesnt have any warmth to it what so ever.  Tried it this morning in very cold weather.  pointless. Just FYI. 

EDIT: should clarify: there are lots of holes so wind cuts right through it. if it's not cold then maybe it could work. It does match the gloves we got last Jan.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jan 11, 2015)

mishmish said:


> BTW, the hat is just a "fashion" hat (if you can call it that).  It doesnt have any warmth to it what so ever.  Tried it this morning in very cold weather.  pointless. Just FYI.
> 
> EDIT: should clarify: there are lots of holes so wind cuts right through it. if it's not cold then maybe it could work. It does match the gloves we got last Jan.


Thanks for posting this, I was totally wondering!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jan 11, 2015)

mishmish said:


> BTW, the hat is just a "fashion" hat (if you can call it that).  It doesnt have any warmth to it what so ever.  Tried it this morning in very cold weather.  pointless. Just FYI.
> 
> EDIT: should clarify: there are lots of holes so wind cuts right through it. if it's not cold then maybe it could work. It does match the gloves we got last Jan.


I wore it out last night and it definitely kept me warm with it pulled over my ears. It wasn't windy though, so maybe thats the difference. For reference, I live in Boston and it was low teens while I was out last night.


----------



## lauren2828 (Jan 11, 2015)

normajean2008 said:


> That hat looks cute on you!


Thanks! I'm glad the beanie is a little slouchy - it makes it a little more flattering!


----------



## lauren2828 (Jan 11, 2015)

Dixdais said:


> This box traveled quick this month. It left NJ on Tuesday and arrived on my doorstep today. Usually it takes about a week and a half. Then Popsugar emailed me to tell me it had shipped.
> 
> The hat's a keeper for me! It will keep my head warm during morning car duty. I'm training for a half marathon now, so the cream and towel will come in handy. I'll take the KeepCup into work for my hot tea. I might use the tattoos or I'll pass them onto my nieces. I'll snack on the granola. And I'll definitely use the ice water eyes. I had to put my cat of almost 16 years to sleep earlier in the week. My eyes are so puffy from all my crying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Nothing outstanding, but just a nice solid box of things that I can use in my everyday life.


So sorry about your kitty. *hugs*


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 11, 2015)

Got my box and I really like it. No big ticket item, but everything is a win. The towel feels so high quality, don't know how ill use it, but I like it. The hat is cute and I still have the matching gloves. The cup is awesome, I do wish it was a bit bigger. My husband called dibs on the eye gels and the granola. And I'm hoping that lotion cures my cracked heels. I only wish there was a better food item, like a second one that wasn't sponsored granola, but I'm still happy.


----------



## valentinenicole (Jan 11, 2015)

I love love the beanie. Its flattering and warm and I'm really happy with it.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 11, 2015)

Okay, I don't really understand how to wear this hat. It's so big (and I don't have a small head.) I have to pull it over my eyes to have the Pom Pom be on top or it just kind of flops to the back. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Jan 12, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> Okay, I don't really understand how to wear this hat. It's so big (and I don't have a small head.) I have to pull it over my eyes to have the Pom Pom be on top or it just kind of flops to the back. What am I doing wrong?


the pom pom is not supposed to be on top, it's a slouchy hat.

kinda like in this picture:


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 12, 2015)

Does anyone else's hat smell really weird? Like I couldn't stand to have it on it smelled so bad and then my hair smelt funny.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 12, 2015)

ashleygo said:


> Does anyone else's hat smell really weird? Like I couldn't stand to have it on it smelled so bad and then my hair smelt funny.


Okay, so I did not notice a smell to my hat, but my cats totally did! They were all over that thing, even when I was wearing it, especially the pom pom part. Then, they were all up in my hair after I took it off. So I would say that there is definitely something "smelly" on the hat, but I am thankful it's not something my human nose can pick up.  Maybe a quick hand wash will rid the smell for you?


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 12, 2015)

I sure hope my box just shows up. After their weird billing thing who knows when mine will ship. nothing on my FedEx account so I'm getting impatient. I had high hopes after getting my box on time last l month. Oh popsugar why don't you love me anymore?


----------



## Kaistone (Jan 12, 2015)

I've been tracking my box since Thurs. of last week. It was scheduled to be delivered today, but is still on its way to my post office and won't be delivered for a few days...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jan 12, 2015)

My box is on the way!  It's really strange...for the last few months since they updated the site there was no history in my account.  I couldn't see my past purchases or current ones.  So I would use the tracking method I read about on MUT.  Now the FedEx reference number no longer works, but I finally have information in my account so I was able to see that I was charged for January and the tracking number was available.  I am a huge fan of the First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream.  It works really well for my dry skin.  For 39 years everyone's obsession with coffee escaped me, but after a trip to Italy 2 years ago I finally got it.  I'm a coffee lover/addict now so I can't wait to try out the cup!             

edited for typo


----------



## Weebs (Jan 12, 2015)

Still no box or tracking number for me and I'm a regular subscriber... sigh.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 12, 2015)

Got my box!

*Hat:* It's like wearing a cat toy on my head. My cat confirms this. 

*Cup:* It's a sippy cup for adults!

*Granola:* I'll eat it but wouldn't buy more. 

*Towel:* Very useful, though not for its intended purpose.

*Lotion:* Haven't opened. It's in line behind the whale lotion and several others.

*Tattoos:* Cute and on trend, but I'll likely just wear them around the house.

*Eye gels:* I wish there were a way to buy these cheap in bulk.

Overall it's a nice box, and I'm glad to be getting it mid-month.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 12, 2015)

mishmish said:


> BTW, the hat is just a "fashion" hat (if you can call it that). It doesnt have any warmth to it what so ever. Tried it this morning in very cold weather. pointless. Just FYI.
> 
> EDIT: should clarify: there are lots of holes so wind cuts right through it. if it's not cold then maybe it could work. It does match the gloves we got last Jan.


Completely agree with you. The hat is cute but not good for walking in windy cold Michigan weather. I went for my 4 mile loop &amp; froze my butt off!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 12, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> Got my box!
> 
> *Hat:* It's like wearing a cat toy on my head. My cat confirms this.
> 
> ...


Nice!  Here are my thoughts...I got my box today...

Hat: it's probably the closest thing to "hipsterchic" I'll ever wear, it's ok I might just rock it on the weekends at trendy bars and dinner out. Doubt it'll help with getting seated faster/getting drinks at the uber hip places.

Coffee cup: Fits under the keurig machine and it's pink, a win for me!

Towel: nice size and I think it'll help with traction for a few poses, will also be super helpful in the summer when my regular yoga class becomes hot yoga.

Lotion: also nice size on this and perfect for winter and can be used all over, legs, feet, hands etc. Love it.

Eye gels: will get used during allergy season and my boyfriend will probably want to use them too.

Tattoos: look kind of fun but I'm sure it'll take a lot of practice to get them to look right. I think there better suited for summer though. However I just saw these in a magazine recently, but i think they were for New Years Eve.

Granola: Meh, tastes ok. I threw some on ice cream, nothing special. My boyfriend will eat the rest of it. I guess they went for a semi 'healthy' treat but tea or hot chocolate would've been better for January.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jan 13, 2015)

I didn't get the box, but I just swapped for the beanie &amp; I kind of love it. It's soft &amp; the faux fur pom ups the coolness for me. I've never really been a beanie girl, but now I have the chic Joie one &amp; an everyday slouchy one. Oh! And I also swapped for one that I only wear around the house when I'm drinking wine in my sweats because it makes my husband giggle (thanks, Nina Garcia)

I'm really hoping for more home goods this year from PS.

Also considering trying to swap for the cup since someone said it fits under the Keurig. Are they all pink though? Does the card show variations?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 13, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I didn't get the box, but I just swapped for the beanie &amp; I kind of love it. It's soft &amp; the faux fur pom ups the coolness for me. I've never really been a beanie girl, but now I have the chic Joie one &amp; an everyday slouchy one. Oh! And I also swapped for one that I only wear around the house when I'm drinking wine in my sweats because it makes my husband giggle (thanks, Nina Garcia)
> 
> I'm really hoping for more home goods this year from PS.
> 
> Also considering trying to swap for the cup since someone said it fits under the Keurig. Are they all pink though? Does the card show variations?


Mine just has a small pink band around it, it's mostly just a clear cup.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 13, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> . Oh! And I also swapped for one that I only wear around the house when I'm drinking wine in my sweats because it makes my husband giggle (thanks, Nina Garcia)


Haaaa, I love my ballin' hat for the same reason, and pair it with wine and sweats as well.  Both the NG one and the joie one don't look right with my head shape so I'm really hoping the slouchy one works.  I wasn't super excited about this box initially (even though it's a solid effort) but I'm getting more and more excited every day!


----------



## sbkirbs (Jan 13, 2015)

For what it is worth - I got my box today and the hat works! I look ridiculous in it styled the "slouchy" way - but it actually looks really cute on me if I pull it down so that the pom fits the top of my head and then I roll up the band.  Doing it this way you can make it a little slouchy or not slouchy at all.  Hooray!


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 13, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I didn't get the box, but I just swapped for the beanie &amp; I kind of love it. It's soft &amp; the faux fur pom ups the coolness for me. I've never really been a beanie girl, but now I have the chic Joie one &amp; an everyday slouchy one. Oh! And I also swapped for one that I only wear around the house when I'm drinking wine in my sweats because it makes my husband giggle (thanks, Nina Garcia)
> 
> I'm really hoping for more home goods this year from PS.
> 
> Also considering trying to swap for the cup since someone said it fits under the Keurig. Are they all pink though? Does the card show variations?


You can also custom design cups on their site, which I think it cool.  Maybe the coupon code works for custom designed ones too?  I'm going to try and get a purple one at some point.  Code is POPSUGAR


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 13, 2015)

I confess, I thought I would hate this box, but seeing things in person changed my mind. I love the hat! I was surprised it was actually flattering on me.

  Granola is always welcome, DH is very excited about the flavor combo. The cup will be perfect for my Earl Grey, I can make a double cup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

  The cream sounds as if I can use it, I will test it on my arm tonight to check for a reaction. The eye patches sound interesting, again I will have to sacrifice one to check for possible reactions first. The towel will get used as a face drying towel in the bathroom. It seems it would be gentle when patted over the damp face.

  The tattoos will go into CS stash. Much better box than I expected!


----------



## sophisticate (Jan 13, 2015)

Spoiler












I thought I would hate the hat, but wearing it like this works on me! Yay!


----------



## Kaistone (Jan 14, 2015)

Got my box yesterday! It's my first Popsugar Must Have Box and I'm so happy with it.

Beanie- like many others, I was worried that it would look silly or be too young of a style for me. I'm heading into my mid 30s and am at the stage where I can't get away with some styles. However, this hat has a sophisticated shape and color and it helps that the Pom pom is faux fur. I really love it.

FAB- I'd been hearing about this cream/ product line from beauty you tubers. I'm elated that I get to try it. I tested it out on my hand, and it's so light my skin just drank it in.

Granola- Anything with peanut butter and dark chocolate is a win for me! Plus, I needed healthy snacks for work. Unfortunately, I do a lot of stress eating at work, and I usually grab the closest thing to munch on which is usually candy or chips.

Keep cup- I'm literally ALWAYS in need of a travel mug. This one is unique because it's glass. And I like that the band gives it a pop of pink.

Eye pads- never tried using eye pads before. But I welcome anything that hydrates any part of my body. I'm looking forward to trying them out.

Jewel tattoos- I will say they seem a little out of place for January, but I'd been wanting to try out this trend. So I will set them aside for now and definitely try them this summer.

Yoga towel- I've been lax on my yoga practice over the past few months. This being included in the box has reminded me to get back to my routine. Also, I was considering wearing gloves during yoga because, for some reason, my fingers keeping slipping ( especially during downward dog). So perfect timing on the towel!


----------



## KayEss (Jan 14, 2015)

I tried rolling the hat up so the pom pom is a little more perky and I am a fan of how it looks. I like the slouchy look too but rolling it up seems to really help make it warmer since most of it is double layered.

Edit: I tried the Ultra Repair cream. I think I may have misjudged it. At first I thought it was only for moisturizing the face. I tried it out on my legs and it really soaked in and moisturized them well. I shave them almost every single day so during the winter they get really dry. I tend to like lotions with more fragrance but I guess it's better no fragrance than a scent I dislike. 

I am really excited to use the coffee cup! I am not a big coffee drinker but it will be great for cider or cocoa...or juice, noodles, cereal, oatmeal, etc. A cup with a lid is very handy for lots of things. I do wish it was a 16 oz size though.

I think I will try the yoga towel to dry my hair after I wash it. Not sure how I feel about the texture of the fabric.

I loveee eye gels, but I haven't tried this brand. I put those in the fridge right away. I think I might use them in the bath tomorrow. I wonder if they are scented at all?

The tattoos are a little silly and seem summery or new years themed to me. I will try them for fun though since I have two packs of them now (got one pack in my stocking).


----------



## katerdpher51 (Jan 14, 2015)

Just got my box last night and I'm so glad {it seems!} PopSugar has recovered from their weird shipping / billing issues...at least for me. PSMH continues to be a "hit" box for me!

Using the mug today for my coffee; I'm going to keep it at work at my desk for tea. I like that there's a lid; it seems to keep the drink a little warmer longer. As an additional plus, there's perhaps less chance of spilling on my keyboard!?

The slouchy hat is cute, but looks a little goofy on me. I had it on this morning (slouchy-style) and thought I looked a bit like a homeless person, no offense to homeless people. I'll try it when I pop out to lunch using the "folded" method.

I have the granola here as a snack; it's tasty! I'll look for more flavors when I go to the grocery store.

The yoga towel went straight in my gym bag. I think it'll be cute to use just as a "sweat towel" since my cheap gym doesn't provide towels.

The tattoos seem pretty, but will be more appropriate for summer. 

The FAB lotion seems intriguing; I didn't open it yet as I don't want to expedite its expiration before I'll get to use it - I'll be adding it to my stash to use up. I have a bunch of lotions currently in rotation.

The eye pads seem interesting. I'll have to try them on my next "spa-night". I'm sure I'll be getting the side-eye from my husband. Maybe I'll wear the slouchy hat to compliment the look.


----------



## gingerjenny (Jan 14, 2015)

I got my box last night.  Does anyone know if I get a 3 or 6 month subscription if my box will go out sooner.  I feel like I see spoilers a week before my box is even shipped.  I currently am paying month to month.

I really like the hat even though I thought i would hate it.

I love love love the coffee mug but i wish it was a larger size.  The medium really doesn't hold that much when i make a latte for myself at home

The lotion was really nice.   I was surprised at how well it moisturized. 

the granola is fabulous and i had to hide it up in a cabinet so i didn't eat it all.  YUMMY!

I wont use the tattoos but thats ok.

the towel will probably get used more as a face towel.  I guess i don't sweat enough to carry a towel at the gym---probably why i cant eat more of that granola


----------



## Andrea Snedaker (Jan 14, 2015)

Total lurker. But I wanted to say that this is possibly my fav box to date. Nothing in it is amazing, but everything in it (well, ok everything but the tattoos) will get used by ME (!!!).

My fav item is hands down the keep cup, I've been using it every second since it arrived. I've always loved them but just never made the jump to buy one. So yeah, I got the coupon and promptly went and bought four more cups. Can we say buying problems?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 14, 2015)

littlefawn said:


> Total lurker. But I wanted to say that this is possibly my fav box to date. Nothing in it is amazing, but everything in it (well, ok everything but the tattoos) will get used by ME (!!!).
> 
> My fav item is hands down the keep cup, I've been using it every second since it arrived. I've always loved them but just never made the jump to buy one. So yeah, I got the coupon and promptly went and bought four more cups. Can we say buying problems?


I think I threw my code away. Is it generic?  Everyone seems to love these cups. I'm not going to keep mine. But I am more of a latte person. 

EDIT: and also only like having matching items.  And don't love it enough to buy a 2nd.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 14, 2015)

Am i the only one with no box and no tracking ? :-(


----------



## KayEss (Jan 15, 2015)

I made cocoa in my new mug today! The Swiss Miss box says to use 3/4 cup of water and one pouch of mix.  I am a rulebreaker though and usually make it with one cup of water and two pouches of mix because it tastes richer. [SIZE=13.63636302948px]I get the Marshmallow Lover's kind because it comes with 4.5x more marshmallows than their regular marshmallow cocoa.[/SIZE]This cup is the perfect size!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 15, 2015)

melanie0971 said:


> Am i the only one with no box and no tracking ? :-(


Same here.  It's so weird how some months I get mine way before my friends and others I'm way after.  I assume it will get here eventually though.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 15, 2015)

Finally a tracking number!


----------



## Kyleyz (Jan 15, 2015)

Just got a comeback email from PSMH...

January box is 50% off with SAVE50

Ugh they get me every time. Might order another one just to get another cup!


----------



## katerdpher51 (Jan 15, 2015)

I've been a committed PSMH subscriber for a few years now and I've been lurking and made limited comments here on the boards. But, I've been seeing comments from a few people who go month-to-month and use promo codes to discount their monthly boxes rather than having the "sign-me-up-and-take-my-money-automatically-every-month" plan. Talk to me about that. I could use to save some money!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Are there consistent promo codes that you're able find so that you're still receiving a box each month? Do I have to "send it as a gift" rather than to myself each month?

Thanks!


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 15, 2015)

double post...sorry!


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 15, 2015)

katerdpher51 said:


> I've been a committed PSMH subscriber for a few years now and I've been lurking and made limited comments here on the boards. But, I've been seeing comments from a few people who go month-to-month and use promo codes to discount their monthly boxes rather than having the "sign-me-up-and-take-my-money-automatically-every-month" plan. Talk to me about that. I could use to save some money!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Are there consistent promo codes that you're able find so that you're still receiving a box each month? Do I have to "send it as a gift" rather than to myself each month?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm trying this for myself for the first time too.  There doesn't seem to be any pro to getting a subscription anymore?  If I can get spoilers AND a coupon - month to month all the way.


----------



## pbpink (Jan 15, 2015)

katerdpher51 said:


> I've been a committed PSMH subscriber for a few years now and I've been lurking and made limited comments here on the boards. But, I've been seeing comments from a few people who go month-to-month and use promo codes to discount their monthly boxes rather than having the "sign-me-up-and-take-my-money-automatically-every-month" plan. Talk to me about that. I could use to save some money!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Are there consistent promo codes that you're able find so that you're still receiving a box each month? Do I have to "send it as a gift" rather than to myself each month?
> 
> Thanks!


for next 24 hours the JAN box is 50% off using code SAVE50, it may work in your account you can pop it in and try, some have been able to use codes with gift but since the new website it may just work on your account, in the past if you had another email you could set up another account - the last month I recall not having some sort of code was last July (but not 100% sure) we don't ever know for sure but for the most part it has been consistent - they offered a great deal on Black Friday so I think a lot signed up with that promo for 6 or 12 months....HTH

I have not rec'd my box, no tracking, no one responded to my emails either - it just says next box JAN and that's it! I'm happy though to see people talking about the items again!

anyone else in my little boat here?!? not that I'm in a rush to get a hat in FL but it matches the gloves from last year, right? at least we have a set!

also, is everyone being charged tax now? I know in CA they were required to charge but anything I've bought charges me tax in FL...


----------



## hellopengy (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm planning on referring my sister for the 50% off deal. If she signs up and chooses "gift" vs autorenewing her sub, will I still get referral credit? Thanks!!


----------



## Tamara76 (Jan 15, 2015)

Was going to pass on this one, but when the 50% off email came in, I had to pull the trigger!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay!

I am buying the box for the First Aid Cream and Coffee Cup, so it's an awesome value for me! 

I'll probably hand off the hat and tattoos to my daughter - it rarely gets cold enough to need hats where I live and I'm too old to use it as a fashion statement (lol)!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 15, 2015)

I plan on purchasing tomorrow. Hopefully it will still be available! Dying for that hat! And coffee cup!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 15, 2015)

I think I have to get another one.  Just for the Keepcup...  Not for the tattoos.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jan 15, 2015)

Well great....with 50% off, who am I to say no? My son has such bad eczema, I really want to try that cream on him.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 15, 2015)

Do you guys think we should start a new thread just for codes?

The FAB cream is amazing. It even helped me with a chemical burn. Huge fan!


----------



## dreamangel (Jan 15, 2015)

So glad I waited on this! I really wanted the cup and cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 16, 2015)

I just ordered one with the code. That makes 2 Jan boxes for me. I'm for sure addictd to Popsugar. But it's worth $20 just for the lotion right, right?....


----------



## OiiO (Jan 16, 2015)

I also ordered an extra one just for the cup and the moisturizer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What a deal!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow, that's a big coupon code amount!  I bought a box tonight after all, for that price.  The cream, which I love and use already, is worth that cost alone.  I'll just save the other stuff I don't like/want for future gifts.  

I hope they put a good code out again for Feb's box!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jan 16, 2015)

Did anyone who ordered one as a "gift", not get a confirmation? I ordered a second one as a "gift" on my account that I have a 6 month sub on, and did not get a confirmation email, but it is showing on my order page. My sis who does not have a sub ordered one as a "gift", and did also not receive a confirmation email.


----------



## catipa (Jan 16, 2015)

I had to jump back in for this one.  What a great code for a really good box.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for your order!

Your order number is *#___________* You'll receive a confirmation email shortly, and we'll notify you when your order is on its way!

the code still works today guys!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katerdpher51 (Jan 16, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Do you guys think we should start a new thread just for codes?
> 
> The FAB cream is amazing. It even helped me with a chemical burn. Huge fan!


Yes! A new thread for codes would be SUPER helpful! Great idea!


----------



## lochnessie (Jan 16, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Did anyone who ordered one as a "gift", not get a confirmation? I ordered a second one as a "gift" on my account that I have a 6 month sub on, and did not get a confirmation email, but it is showing on my order page. My sis who does not have a sub ordered one as a "gift", and did also not receive a confirmation email.


You know, now that you mention it, I didn't get a confirmation e-mail, either. My gift order shows up in my order history, for what it's worth.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 16, 2015)

Lynnhaller said:


> Well great....with 50% off, who am I to say no? My son has such bad eczema, I really want to try that cream on him.


It works great on my girls!  That, 1% hydrocortisone cream, and the aveeno eczema therapy line are basically all we use.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 16, 2015)

I just got an email from PS stating that their going to be billing around the 25th every month &amp; shipping is going to be Fedex Ground-- WOOT WOOT


----------



## LadyManah (Jan 16, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I just got an email from PS stating that their going to be billing around the 25th every month &amp; shipping is going to be Fedex Ground-- WOOT WOOT


FedEx ground only for February box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jaly (Jan 16, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I just got an email from PS stating that their going to be billing around the 25th every month &amp; shipping is going to be Fedex Ground-- WOOT WOOT


But starting March all boxes will be FedEx Smart Post...

what is the different between FedEx Ground or FedEx Smart Post?

other than the PO Box address? Is one faster than the other? Does this mean we are getting a polish in Februrary?  Since its ground only?


----------



## jackieee (Jan 16, 2015)

I bought a 2nd one as well with the code. Can't really beat $20. I had told my roommate she could have the KeepCup anyway since she got a Keurig for Christmas, but now it'll be nice to have another one on hand!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 16, 2015)

Jaly said:


> But starting March all boxes will be FedEx Smart Post...
> 
> what is the different between FedEx Ground or FedEx Smart Post?
> 
> other than the PO Box address? Is one faster than the other? Does this mean we are getting a polish in Februrary?  Since its ground only?


FedEx Ground is FedEx all the way, I think. With SmartPost they hand off to USPS at some point in the process.


----------



## skyflower (Jan 16, 2015)

i fail at no-buy.

purchased 2 last night!!

popsugar still has jan boxes available.  i wonder what's going on with their inventory planning?  a flash sale for half off and still not sold out?

the january box is so perfectly curated for my life, i held out for as long as i could.


----------



## aweheck (Jan 17, 2015)

Jaly said:


> But starting March all boxes will be FedEx Smart Post...
> 
> what is the different between FedEx Ground or FedEx Smart Post?
> 
> other than the PO Box address? Is one faster than the other? Does this mean we are getting a polish in Februrary?  Since its ground only?


FedEx ground... Fedex handles entire delivery process. Smartpost is awful .....they hand off your box to regular snail mail that in many cases sends your box off away from the hand off and adds on 5 to 8 days to the delivery time.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 17, 2015)

I think the email about the FedEx ground for Feb boxes says to me that there is something Valentine's Day specific in them since they seem to be making a big deal about them getting to everyone by or around Valentine's day.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 17, 2015)

That email from PopSugar started out talking about how they were trying to improve delivery times.  Their solution is to bill earlier and ship slower.


----------



## Weebs (Jan 18, 2015)

Fed-ex ground is so much better than Fed-ex smartpost. As aweheck said above, Fed-ex hands the package off to USPS when it arrives in Phoenix and it takes an additional 3-4 days to get to me.  If it's Fed-Ex ground, then the package is going to get to me as soon as it arrives in Phoenix and I won't have to wait the extra 3-4 days for it to arrive.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 18, 2015)

I love the idea of Valentines Day related!!!!


----------



## I'm so addicted (Jan 19, 2015)

What could it be since it's such a a rush there actually changing to fed ex ground for 1 whole month lol..

lol I love that the email states "we trying to improve. .... so we'reshipping ground this mmonth only" lol wooow! Thanks for listening to us psmh!!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jan 19, 2015)

Has anyone who ordered with the 50% off code got a confirmation email or anything regarding the box other than charged for it? I want to cancel as i dont really want febs but i dont know if i can cancel now or have to wait till this box ships. I saw a page or 2 back theyre charging on the 25th now so i only have a few days to cancel.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm lucky enough to live close to the NY distribution center, and since my apartment complex gets Fedex deliveries daily they usually drop my box off instead of handing it off to usps. However, I do wish services like PS and birchbox allowed subscribers to upgrade their shipping. I know it wouldn't be for everyone, but it would be nice to have the option.

Also, I didn't get this email about the February shipping, could someone post it?


----------



## klg534 (Jan 19, 2015)

[SIZE=12.7273px]Happy New Year!

Thank you for being a Must Have subscriber. We are so excited for what is in store for 2015! We are constantly working on ways to improve the overall Must Have experience. One of the changes you’ve requested is improved delivery time.

In order to provide you with faster shipping, we are now requiring that all changes to accounts be completed prior to the 23rd of the month before your next box is shipped.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12.7273px]This includes logging in to your account to make any updates to the following:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12.7273px]Billing information[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12.7273px]Shipping addresses[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12.7273px]Subscription cancellations[/SIZE]
Starting with next month's box, billing will now take place the last week of every month, starting the 25th of each month (i.e., billing for the February box will begin on the 25th of January, and so forth).
 
Additionally, all February boxes will be shipped via FedEx Ground to facilitate a quicker delivery time. We will ship out all February orders as soon as possible, but we cannot guarantee delivery by Feb. 14. Please note that FedEx Ground does not deliver to PO boxes or APO addresses, so these orders will ship via FedEx SmartPost. Starting with the March box, all boxes will ship via Fedex SmartPost.


If you have any questions, please contact [email protected].commailto:[email protected].

Thank you,
POPSUGAR Support


----------



## Kyleyz (Jan 19, 2015)

February box is up on the PSMH site to order! And MUSTHAVE10 took 10 bucks off! New thread time?


----------



## Traci Ann (Jan 19, 2015)

pghmom1292 said:


> Has anyone who ordered with the 50% off code got a confirmation email or anything regarding the box other than charged for it? I want to cancel as i dont really want febs but i dont know if i can cancel now or have to wait till this box ships. I saw a page or 2 back theyre charging on the 25th now so i only have a few days to cancel.


I ordered it as a gift subscription, so that way it wouldn't renew. I also referred myself when signing up so that way I get a free box on my initial one. I got the confirmation it went through, I haven't checked that email yet for anything else. I am still waiting on a response on my email form the about my my Rue La La vouchers that don't work so who knows with them.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jan 19, 2015)

On the site it says subscriptions will begin with the March box......????? Does that mean February is sold out?!?!

*Edit* It says :

The February 2015 box is sold out. Your subscription will start with the March box, which will arrive in March 2015.

Wow!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 19, 2015)

New thread time!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135610-popsugar-must-have-february-2015-may-contain-spoilers/


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 19, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> On the site it says subscriptions will begin with the March box......????? Does that mean February is sold out?!?!
> 
> *Edit* It says :
> 
> ...


Interesting.  I m curious if they cut back on the amount of boxes produced since they weren't selling out.  Would make sense for them to have fewer boxes the month they do the more expensive shipping.  Interesting.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm guessing it's the opposite...they way overfulfilled in Dec and Jan so they could use the leftovers to draw in new subbies.  It's probably back to business as usual now that they reeled some fresh meat in.


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 19, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> On the site it says subscriptions will begin with the March box......????? Does that mean February is sold out?!?!
> 
> *Edit* It says :
> 
> ...


I'm betting LOTS of people used the 50% off coupon and then intend to cancel for Feb, like myself.  Today was the first day I could actually cancel the subscription after I used that half off code to order.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 19, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I think the email about the FedEx ground for Feb boxes says to me that there is something Valentine's Day specific in them since they seem to be making a big deal about them getting to everyone by or around Valentine's day.


 but then they specifically say valentine's day delivery not guaranteed. For the record the snail pace for FedEx smart post is all before it goes to the post office. It's FedEx that sends mine from Chicago to Wisconsin and then to the south suburbs of Chicago. Once my post office gets it I get it the same day if it's before 830. They make it sound like an improvement by switching but they are only switching for February. Wonder why...If they shipped the UPS version and you get a free UPS account you could upgrade your shipping. So if other subs use UPS...


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 19, 2015)

How the heck is Feb box sold out already?  It was only Jan box up for sale until just a day or two ago right?


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jan 19, 2015)

Has anyone emailed to confirm if they are really sold out of Feb already? I might send them a message later when I get home. I remember they used to be consistently sold out a month ahead of time, but it's been over a year since those days.


----------



## skyflower (Jan 19, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> Has anyone emailed to confirm if they are really sold out of Feb already? I might send them a message later when I get home. I remember they used to be consistently sold out a month ahead of time, but it's been over a year since those days.


I signed up for my annual sub in Oct 2013 and my first box didn't start until Dec 2013.  I think the Nov/Dec 2013 price increase was the start of current month box availability.

I wasn't even interested in the february box (trying to resume my no-buy) except that now it is sold out i am curious.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 19, 2015)

i think they are messing with people now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  trying to drive demand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT:  but there are a lot of people on a 6 month plan from the Christmas/Black Friday deal too. :/


----------



## jmd252 (Jan 19, 2015)

mishmish said:


> i think they are messing with people now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> trying to drive demand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> EDIT: but there are a lot of people on a 6 month plan from the Christmas/Black Friday deal too. :/


I would but that except that the January boxes were available until halfway through the month. I think k your first theory was right. Definitely trying to drive demand.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 19, 2015)

melanie0971 said:


> but then they specifically say valentine's day delivery not guaranteed. For the record the snail pace for FedEx smart post is all before it goes to the post office. It's FedEx that sends mine from Chicago to Wisconsin and then to the south suburbs of Chicago. Once my post office gets it I get it the same day if it's before 830. They make it sound like an improvement by switching but they are only switching for February. Wonder why...
> 
> If they shipped the UPS version and you get a free UPS account you could upgrade your shipping. So if other subs use UPS...


That exactly why I think there are v-day related items in the box. I think they to put the disclaimer that not everyone will get their box will arrive by vday so they have an out when ppl complain that they don't get their boxes by v-day. They can say "wellllll, we did say so"

I think the fact that they are calling out the special shipping for February means something in there is time sensitive and I think that's the reason they are sold out, because taking orders now might mean they can't fulfil them to make the packing/shipping deadlines.

But I could be way off


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 19, 2015)

I hope it's not sold out! I have a voucher I need to use by mid-February, I wanted to use it on the feb box and then have referrals kick in for march and April...


----------



## pbpink (Jan 19, 2015)

i still have not rec'd JAN BOX nor have them written me back............


----------



## skyflower (Jan 20, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> That exactly why I think there are v-day related items in the box. I think they to put the disclaimer that not everyone will get their box will arrive by vday so they have an out when ppl complain that they don't get their boxes by v-day. They can say "wellllll, we did say so"
> 
> I think the fact that they are calling out the special shipping for February means something in there is time sensitive and I think that's the reason they are sold out, because taking orders now might mean they can't fulfil them to make the packing/shipping deadlines.
> 
> But I could be way off


This makes sense. I had ordered an extra box last year that came with the raw brownie, and it arrived expired.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 20, 2015)

i hope they will do some on the waitllist.


----------



## popwhat (Jan 20, 2015)

question for you ladies.  I bought a six month subscription during the black friday sales.  I want to "cancel" it before it auto renews in June.  If I cancel now will they still send me my remaining 4 boxes?  

It's really annoying that you have to cancel your subscription when you pay for it upfront.


----------



## pbpink (Jan 20, 2015)

popwhat said:


> question for you ladies. I bought a six month subscription during the black friday sales. I want to "cancel" it before it auto renews in June. If I cancel now will they still send me my remaining 4 boxes?
> 
> It's really annoying that you have to cancel your subscription when you pay for it upfront.


yes, cancel now and you will still receive your remaining 4 boxes and then it will not auto renew

if I buy an extra box or anything I always just cancel immediatly after placing order, then I don't forget and it does not affect what you just purchased

*******

still no JAN box, I am under VIP where I receive 6 free boxes for referrals - well they finally contacted me and said there was a billing error (I should not be billed) and they would send me JAN + FEB as a one time courtesy but I better get a subscription starting MARCH!! they clearly do not actually read my emails and what I wrote was short + to the point - unreal - I should have these VIP boxes through MAY....

a JAN box had been in the top part saying it would be the next box I would receive but after the "billing error" PS cancelled my account!! nice way to treat someone who got some friends to sign up - 2 were in my DD + DS names but still...

anyone else on VIP having any issues?


----------



## pbpink (Jan 20, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> Has anyone emailed to confirm if they are really sold out of Feb already? I might send them a message later when I get home. I remember they used to be consistently sold out a month ahead of time, but it's been over a year since those days.


I would assume based on what they wrote me above they do have FEB boxes.....

I bet PS will release a whole bunch of them after V-Day with a code! who ever knows with them!! I still can't believe they offered discounts on LE boxes!


----------



## Tamara76 (Jan 20, 2015)

jmd252 said:


> I would but that except that the January boxes were available until halfway through the month. I think k your first theory was right. Definitely trying to drive demand.


I suspect it may also prevent some of us (like me) from cancelling and resubbing with discounts each month if we don't want to miss out...


----------



## nicolispicoli (Jan 20, 2015)

Someone mentioned it in the Feb thread, but I'm sure it has to do with the $20 boxes for January. I'd bet on the fact that after those orders start processing or it nears February, people will cancel those in order to avoid paying full price for Feb and it will open up a lot of spots.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 20, 2015)

Exactly.  If people who ordered half price January don't want to pay full price February, they need to cancel by January 23rd :/ ...so ASAP.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jan 20, 2015)

nicolispicoli said:


> Someone mentioned it in the Feb thread, but I'm sure it has to do with the $20 boxes for January. I'd bet on the fact that after those orders start processing or it nears February, people will cancel those in order to avoid paying full price for Feb and it will open up a lot of spots.


I agree. I ordered the half price box and just went on to cancel the sub a day or so ago, right before the sold out email came out. This will be my first box and I wanted to see what's in February before I make a longer commitment. I bet they will have more February boxes to release soon.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 20, 2015)

I think the fact that they are now billing at the end of the month before,rather than the beginning of the month of the box, is their way of discouraging the canceling and signing back up with a code. If you pay in late January and the code comes out in early February, well you already paid for a Feb box.

As for the Feb box being sold out. I remember when their boxes always sold out before the spoilers.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 20, 2015)

Right, I don't think PSMH is trying to be tricky, I just think that they purposely curated Dec and Jan boxes to have mass appeal and made extras hoping to get new subbies with the code.  The fact that Feb is sold out is a sign that this legitimate business strategy worked. 

I love a good deal and would have loved to save money on my boxes, but I have been avoiding all of the subbing / unsubbing madness because I didn't want to lose my spot, plus I was paranoid that my referrals would disappear if I left (not that I'm positive I'm getting credit for them anyway, but still...)  Hopefully the people that want to subscribe now that space is limited can get off the waitlist for feb so we can all enjoy our boxes together!

(Also...I still want some sort of reward for remaining a loyal subbie.  Feb had better be amazing so I feel like it was worth not saving all of that money).


----------



## Traci Ann (Jan 20, 2015)

I did the 20 dollar Jan box, I did it as a gift like I usually do so it doesn't auto renew, except PS changed it. Now, even my gift auto renews! That is where the sold out is coming from. They are counting on people not noticing or canceling in time, hell mine hasn't shipped yet!.


----------



## Pixels (Jan 20, 2015)

mcculsta said:


> I did the 20 dollar Jan box, I did it as a gift like I usually do so it doesn't auto renew, except PS changed it. Now, even my gift auto renews! That is where the sold out is coming from. They are counting on people not noticing or canceling in time, hell mine hasn't shipped yet!.


I was wondering about that I have 2 $20 boxes and it says next ship date FEB2015, I e-mailed them about it and have not heard back yet.


----------



## wurly (Jan 20, 2015)

mcculsta said:


> I did the 20 dollar Jan box, I did it as a gift like I usually do so it doesn't auto renew, except PS changed it. Now, even my gift auto renews! That is where the sold out is coming from. They are counting on people not noticing or canceling in time, hell mine hasn't shipped yet!.


Me too! Has anyone gotten a shipping notice yet, for the discounted January boxes? Mine just says "pending". I want to make sure I cancel by 1/22 so that it doesn't auto-renew!


----------



## sj52000 (Jan 20, 2015)

wurly said:


> Me too! Has anyone gotten a shipping notice yet, for the discounted January boxes? Mine just says "pending". I want to make sure I cancel by 1/22 so that it doesn't auto-renew!


[SIZE=13.63636302948px]I got my shipping notice yesterday for my discounted gift box. I logged in and noticed my gift sub was changed to Feb, so I cancelled it today. I got an immediate cancellation confirmation email from them. So, I think Feb boxes will open up once people start cancelling like I did. [/SIZE]


----------



## kwhitteberry (Jan 20, 2015)

The same exact thing happened to me too ladies. My "gift" subscription was actually auto renewed not to my knowledge. Glad I checked, and thanks for the heads up!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh my Gosh. I better check mine. I bought 6 gift boxes last month. Oy....


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 20, 2015)

I hope my gift one doesn't renew! I'm afraid to cancel it because it hasn't shipped yet... Anyone emailed them about this?


----------



## pbpink (Jan 20, 2015)

kgus22 said:


> I hope my gift one doesn't renew! I'm afraid to cancel it because it hasn't shipped yet... Anyone emailed them about this?



cancel it - i always cancel right after placing an order well before any shipping and i always rec'd boxes otherwise they will definatley charge you 

***************

finally rec'd this from PS but no dates for any boxes!

We apologize for the confusion. To clarify what happened, regardless of referral credits, we need an active card on file for subscriptions which explains why your account has been closed. We've gone ahead and reactivated your subscription so that you're set to receive the remainder of your referral boxes. We truly apologize for this, but please let us know if there is anything else we can assist with.

uh, they are the ones who made my active card disappear!! i love PS but exhausting!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 20, 2015)

kgus22 said:


> I hope my gift one doesn't renew! I'm afraid to cancel it because it hasn't shipped yet... Anyone emailed them about this?


i'd cancel. your january will go thru. you'll be charged for feb if you don't cancel by 23rd


----------



## aweheck (Jan 20, 2015)

kwhitteberry said:


> The same exact thing happened to me too ladies. My "gift" subscription was actually auto renewed not to my knowledge. Glad I checked, and thanks for the heads up!


What does it say in the status/payment box?


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 20, 2015)

mishmish said:


> i'd cancel. your january will go thru. you'll be charged for feb if you don't cancel by 23rd


I just got a shipping notice so I just cancelled. phew!


----------



## kwhitteberry (Jan 20, 2015)

aweheck said:


> What does it say in the status/payment box?


It says, N/A and my January shipment is "pending". It used to say February 2015.


----------



## Babs (Jan 21, 2015)

I emailed 3 times and ignored still. I think I should give up. I just keep getting the please update your credit card within 3 days nonsense. I'm guessing they just don't care enough when it's free.



pbpink said:


> yes, cancel now and you will still receive your remaining 4 boxes and then it will not auto renew
> 
> if I buy an extra box or anything I always just cancel immediatly after placing order, then I don't forget and it does not affect what you just purchased
> 
> ...


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 21, 2015)

I didn't realize that the gift orders are now recurring charges. I ordered a second Jan box at half off. I was going to cancel my 2nd Feb box, however I'm considering holding on to it since it is sold out now. I often love the PS items enough to want 2 and the other stuff will be more swappable since the box is sold out. But if its a time sensitive item like movie tickets or something then it might be a waste of $40. What do you guys think. Keep 2nd Feb box or cancel?


----------



## Pixels (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah they e-mailed me back that the gift subs were auto-renewable but in the FAQ it says they are not...


----------



## wurly (Jan 21, 2015)

In the recurring payments tab, it says date 1/17/2015, amount paid $0.00, and the order#. But at the top it says my next shipment is february, and the tracking is pending. Does this mean I never got a January box? Does this mean I never got charged? I haven't received anything but a confirmation email from them when I signed up and paid. This looks to me like I won't get a January box, just a February box. The confirmation email from 1/17 looks like I got the $20 discount, but this is weird. I want to make sure I cancel in time.


----------



## wurly (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry, I went into orders tab and figured it out. OK, it auto renewed me. But it looks like my January box is pending.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 22, 2015)

Where are you all seeing that gift subs are being auto renewed?  I bought the Jan box as a "gift" and my account still shows like normal, and not auto renew. 

Under the subscriptions tab it says next box Feb, but under next payment part it still says N/A, meaning one time purchase/no auto renew.  

All my past boxes I've bought as a gift option show exactly the same as this Jan box does.


----------



## Pixels (Jan 22, 2015)

I e-mailed them to check and they said mine was auto renewable. I always make sure to check gift.  It said Feb next to shipping but N/A next to payment. I find the layout of sub info hard to follow. It also said 0 next to what I paid for the box and I did pay for it...


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 22, 2015)

FWIW, the gift sub I got say "N/A" under next payment, so it looks like mine didn't auto renew?


----------



## kwhitteberry (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi ladies! I know the MUSTHAVE10 code expired. Are there any more out there?


----------



## dancersmum (Jan 23, 2015)

So for the Jan box - my daughter took the hat (looked cuter on her), the tattoos, the cup (I like really big mugs of tea so this was more her size) and the eye gel things!  She also tried to pinch the granola - but I said we had to share!  So all I ended up with is the towel &amp; the cream.  She says its the best sub box - I keep telling her I wouldn't know as she ends up with more goodies than I do!


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm really glad I have a second Jan box on the way. I've been using the ultra repair on my super cracked heels twice a day and it like a magic cure. One heel looks and feels perfect and soft and the other heel looks 80% improved. I've spent so much time and money trying to fix my dry/cracked heels I'm amazed this is working.

This is why I love Popsugar, it's often the item I care about the least that ends up being my true "must have."


----------



## KayEss (Jan 23, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> I'm really glad I have a second Jan box on the way. I've been using the ultra repair on my super cracked heels twice a day and it like a magic cure. One heel looks and feels perfect and soft and the other heel looks 80% improved. I've spent so much time and money trying to fix my dry/cracked heels I'm amazed this is working.
> 
> This is why I love Popsugar, it's often the item I care about the least that ends up being my true "must have."


Ooh, I am totally going to try this on my feet! I used my Keep Cup for peach iced tea today, how versatile!


----------



## aweheck (Jan 23, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> I'm really glad I have a second Jan box on the way. I've been using the ultra repair on my super cracked heels twice a day and it like a magic cure. One heel looks and feels perfect and soft and the other heel looks 80% improved. I've spent so much time and money trying to fix my dry/cracked heels I'm amazed this is working.
> 
> This is why I love Popsugar, it's often the item I care about the least that ends up being my true "must have."


I also have a difficult time with cracked heels. A good cream works wonders, so true! But the best $30 I ever spent was buying a micro pedi, it virtually sands down the callus on your heels and the cream will keep it soft and stop it from getting that layer that could crack again. I bought mine at costco, But they also have them at Amazon on sale. http://www.amazon.com/Emjoi-Micro-Pedi-Battery-Operated-Remover/dp/B005BG5CK6/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jan 23, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> This is why I love Popsugar, it's often the item I care about the least that ends up being my true "must have."


I'm still using the pink brush from last October. I wasn't excited about that at all, but I use it every day to detangled my curls &amp; it's amazing.


----------



## aweheck (Jan 23, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I'm still using the pink brush from last October. I wasn't excited about that at all, but I use it every day to detangled my curls &amp; it's amazing.


Ummmmm......What pink brush?


----------



## pbpink (Jan 23, 2015)

aweheck said:


> Ummmmm......What pink brush?


the wet brush, I have long hair and so does my DD - it's the best brush - none of the other ones like tangle teaser have worked well perhaps b/c we have fine hair....you can get at target or Amazon, def worth it if you have long hair!!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jan 23, 2015)

It's this brush. It's from 2013. http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2013/10/popsugar-must-have-box-oct.html

I use mine for my daughters too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kyleyz (Jan 23, 2015)

I love that Wet Brush too and use it daily.  I remember thinking "meh" when I saw the spoilers.


----------



## pbpink (Jan 23, 2015)

Babs said:


> I emailed 3 times and ignored still. I think I should give up. I just keep getting the please update your credit card within 3 days nonsense. I'm guessing they just don't care enough when it's free.


try Facebook, my box was here the next day - I thought it was an April Fool's joke!

it's just a bummer and a waste of time having to chase PS to receive a box, had I never contacted them even about pre-VIP boxes, I would not have rec'd a box all starting with the "new website" issues as previously it had all been fine!

btw, if anyone who bought NM LE box wants a dust bag + box for the clutch, Clare V is charging $5 to cover cost of mailing them out - I suppose I should really post in NM thread, oops!


----------



## skyflower (Jan 23, 2015)

I just got my box today (ordered during half off promo).

Overall i really like the box, just minor preference downsides...

Keepcup is nice, but i have small hands. It's hard for me to wrap my hands around with a strong grip.

Towel, i guess i missed the memo on the microfiber chamois gym towel trend (we got a similar concept towel in bespoke sweat box). I dont know if i will take it to the gym though, just something about natural fibers is more comforting to me and feels less weird on my fingers.

Temp tattoos look like a fun gift and the granola, beanie, and cream are definitely welcome and well received 

Overall another very nicely curated well rounded box


----------



## pbpink (Jan 23, 2015)

aweheck said:


> I also have a difficult time with cracked heels. A good cream works wonders, so true! But the best $30 I ever spent was buying a micro pedi, it virtually sands down the callus on your heels and the cream will keep it soft and stop it from getting that layer that could crack again. I bought mine at costco, But they also have them at Amazon on sale. http://www.amazon.com/Emjoi-Micro-Pedi-Battery-Operated-Remover/dp/B005BG5CK6/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


there is a new version too, there is a link on that page! what makes heels start to crack?

mine were always soft then one day they cracked - I used to get pedicures/reflexology a lot and then I had kids and not so many anymore! I always wondered if it was from them using that razor tool thing!


----------



## feemia (Jan 23, 2015)

mcculsta said:


> I ordered it as a gift subscription, so that way it wouldn't renew. I also referred myself when signing up so that way I get a free box on my initial one. I got the confirmation it went through, I haven't checked that email yet for anything else. I am still waiting on a response on my email form the about my my Rue La La vouchers that don't work so who knows with them.


Did you get a response about your vouchers?  Was it the voucher for the November box?  I just tried tonight to redeem my voucher and get a message that it is out of stock.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 23, 2015)

I love this box and am happy to have a second one on the way because my teenage daughter watched me open it and poached the hat real quick! The FAB cream is great! Even though I have 7,543 korean skincare products, I've been reaching for this for my face since it absorbs instantly and takes any irritation or redness away! Convert here. The tattoos are too you my for me and I have real ones so kind d gets those. Loving the gym towel as a face towel. It absorbs the water with no wiping which is nice.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 24, 2015)

That Wet Brush is amazing!


----------



## Traci Ann (Jan 24, 2015)

feemia said:


> Did you get a response about your vouchers?  Was it the voucher for the November box?  I just tried tonight to redeem my voucher and get a message that it is out of stock.


you have to go through email and Facebook.  They said they would send me a November box, I replied that I had two codes listed, no response back. 

So to answer, yes I got a response after forcing them to talk to me, and yeah, the Nov. Vouchers. Ahh, no more vouchers for PS.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jan 24, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I love this box and am happy to have a second one on the way because my teenage daughter watched me open it and poached the hat real quick! The FAB cream is great! Even though I have 7,543 korean skincare products, I've been reaching for this for my face since it absorbs instantly and takes any irritation or redness away! Convert here. The tattoos are too you my for me and I have real ones so kind d gets those. Loving the gym towel as a face towel. It absorbs the water with no wiping which is nice.


My daughter nabbed the entire contents of my 2nd box!


----------



## Tamara76 (Jan 24, 2015)

I just received shipping notification on my half-off January box.  It departed from Sacramento today, but it's not scheduled to get to me until February 4th!?!  Hopefully, it will move a little faster than that :blink2:


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 24, 2015)

My dad thinks the keep cup is his. He's mistaken!


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 27, 2015)

I received my half price box today. I purchased it for the fab cream since its been my hg face cream and has helped my son's face too. I loved the box way more then I expected! I debated about keeping the sub for the Feb box but I did end up canceling. I was hoping to get a code for it again but I'm okay with my choice on canceling.


----------



## valentinenicole (Jan 30, 2015)

I really love this box. I ordered 2 (one with 3 month subscription code - $26, and one half off), and I feel like it's more than paid for itself. I love the cup, love the FAB, always love eye masks, adored the hat (and now I can gift one!), love the granola. I haven't tried the tattoos yet, but I will - at music festivals!


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 30, 2015)

My FAB Cream has these like weird little hard plastic-y pieces in it. like mixed in to the cream.


----------



## alliekers (Jan 30, 2015)

kgus22 said:


> My FAB Cream has these like weird little hard plastic-y pieces in it. like mixed in to the cream.


Same here! I thought it was just me, but I've found at least 4 plastic pieces mixed it and I'm only less than 1/4 through the jar.


----------



## Pixels (Jan 30, 2015)

alliekers said:


> Same here! I thought it was just me, but I've found at least 4 plastic pieces mixed it and I'm only less than 1/4 through the jar.


ugh... I wanted to give this to my sister since she loves the brand but now I'm rethinking things .....


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 30, 2015)

alliekers said:


> Same here! I thought it was just me, but I've found at least 4 plastic pieces mixed it and I'm only less than 1/4 through the jar.


I thought it was just me too! Or some reaction with other products I was using...or with my skin.

I've had way more than 4 pieces. I find 4-10 little pieces/shards/strands EVERY TIME I use it. And I've only been using it on my face so it is not like i'm using it a lot. I've probably used 2-3 tablespoons out of the jar. I emailed PS and they are sending me a new jar, so I would emailed them and ask for a new one too.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 30, 2015)

Mine doesn't have a thing in it that I've noticed, I'd definitely touch bases with PS. I don't think that's normal, maybe a manufacturing mishap! Sorry.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Mine has the plastic pieces too. I've only been using on my feet, but its still concerning.


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 30, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> Mine has the plastic pieces too. I've only been using on my feet, but its still concerning.


Contact them! They are sending me a replacement. 

The pieces don't hurt or anything, i'll just be rubbing it on and feel these hard pieces all of a sudden and be like WTH did those come from! And then I pick them off my face. I had just finished some FAB cream sample foils and had no issue with those so I though it was very strange.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 30, 2015)

kgus22 said:


> Contact them! They are sending me a replacement.
> 
> The pieces don't hurt or anything, i'll just be rubbing it on and feel these hard pieces all of a sudden and be like WTH did those come from! And then I pick them off my face. I had just finished some FAB cream sample foils and had no issue with those so I though it was very strange.


I ordered two boxes, but one was a gift order (for me.) Do you think its okay to ask for two replacements or will they flag my account about the gift order thing?


----------



## alliekers (Jan 30, 2015)

kgus22 said:


> Contact them! They are sending me a replacement.
> 
> The pieces don't hurt or anything, i'll just be rubbing it on and feel these hard pieces all of a sudden and be like WTH did those come from! And then I pick them off my face. I had just finished some FAB cream sample foils and had no issue with those so I though it was very strange.


I am normally not one to send an email, but I decided to about this. I agree that they don't hurt, but it is definitely strange and takes away from the experience of using the product if you have to keep picking out the plastic pieces. Plastic aside though, I do like the cream and hope Popsugar will send a replacement   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 30, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> I ordered two boxes, but one was a gift order (for me.) Do you think its okay to ask for two replacements or will they flag my account about the gift order thing?


I ordered mine as a gift box, I don't think it would be strange to ask for two, you paid for them.



alliekers said:


> I am normally not one to send an email, but I decided to about this. I agree that they don't hurt, but it is definitely strange and takes away from the experience of using the product if you have to keep picking out the plastic pieces. Plastic aside though, I do like the cream and hope Popsugar will send a replacement   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really like the cream too! I thought it would make me break out, but it hasn't and I think it helps soothe and hydrate my skin.


----------



## alliekers (Jan 30, 2015)

Popsugar CS was so fast! They got back to me in under a half hour and said they would be sending a replacement cream. They score points with me for their quick resolution on this one!


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I sent a message to them. Hopefully they will get back quickly to me too. I love the effectiveness of the cream, but once I got those plasticky pieces I decided I could only use on my feet and then I just kinda stopped using it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 30, 2015)

Are we sure it's plastic and not just hardened cream?


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 30, 2015)

It does seem like plastic. I took a piece and squeezed it between my fingers and it was very hard, it didn't crumble like dried cream would. Plus, it's towards the middle of the cream, not just flaking from the edges like it would from opening and closing and drying a little.

On the plus side, PS gave me excellent and nearly instant customer service and they are replacing mine. They are awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 30, 2015)

Eeeks, I should open my cream up and check it.  I just got my box yesterday.  I wonder if the replacements they say they'll send will be from the same batch and also flawed.  This hard stuff is not common in this product, it should be smooth/creamy only.  

And as much as I don't have luck with many hats, I tried this beanie on and actually like it.  It fits tight enough too.  Probably wont get much use for it until end of the year now, but oh well.


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 30, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> It does seem like plastic. I took a piece and squeezed it between my fingers and it was very hard, it didn't crumble like dried cream would. Plus, it's towards the middle of the cream, not just flaking from the edges like it would from opening and closing and drying a little.
> 
> On the plus side, PS gave me excellent and nearly instant customer service and they are replacing mine. They are awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't know if it's actually plastic but it's not hardened cream because I thought that at first. I had to go to Facebook to get a response :/


----------



## hellopengy (Jan 31, 2015)

oh no did most people have a problem with the FAB cream? I just sold mine on ebay and I'm worried that I sent the buyer a defective product!


----------



## Traci Ann (Jan 31, 2015)

Got my box today, I should check the cream soon apparently. I do like the hat and the box overall, kinda sad I canceled for Feb. now.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jan 31, 2015)

I already had a cream I bought at Sephora so now I can't tell that cream from the PopSugar one. I guess I'll just have to be careful when I open a new one after the one I'm using is up.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jan 31, 2015)

Also, how would you guys describe the plastic pieces? Are they small? Do any of you have lot numbers for the cream that contained plastic pieces?


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 31, 2015)

BlackMagicRose said:


> Also, how would you guys describe the plastic pieces? Are they small? Do any of you have lot numbers for the cream that contained plastic pieces?


they are small, you can't really see them if you just look in the tub, but you definitely notice them when you start to rub it in, and then you can see them.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jan 31, 2015)

kgus22 said:


> they are small, you can't really see them if you just look in the tub, but you definitely notice them when you start to rub it in, and then you can see them.


Yeah, one of my tubs definitely has little, sharp shards of plastic in it. Ugh. I am tempted to just bring it back to Sephora since I still have the receipt from the one I just bought last month, but I don't think that would be fair considering it was the one I got from PopSugar and Sephora shouldn't have to take the loss. What if the replacement from PopSugar also has the plastic in it?  :angry:


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 1, 2015)

BlackMagicRose said:


> Yeah, one of my tubs definitely has little, sharp shards of plastic in it. Ugh. I am tempted to just bring it back to Sephora since I still have the receipt from the one I just bought last month, but I don't think that would be fair considering it was the one I got from PopSugar and Sephora shouldn't have to take the loss. What if the replacement from PopSugar also has the plastic in it? :angry:


Take it back to Sephora. They'll be fine.

I have a feeling the replacements will have shards. PS doesn't always ensure that replacements are better quality. When they replaced that one leaky soap, I just got a second leaky soap.

That said, I appreciate that they are trying to resolve the problem. Perhaps, they don't have access to a different batch.


----------



## normajean2008 (Feb 1, 2015)

BlackMagicRose said:


> Yeah, one of my tubs definitely has little, sharp shards of plastic in it. Ugh. I am tempted to just bring it back to Sephora since I still have the receipt from the one I just bought last month, but I don't think that would be fair considering it was the one I got from PopSugar and Sephora shouldn't have to take the loss. What if the replacement from PopSugar also has the plastic in it?  :angry:


Maybe contact FAB company about it.  Chances are good you'll end up with a flawed replacement from the same batch through PopSugar.


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 1, 2015)

normajean2008 said:


> Maybe contact FAB company about it. Chances are good you'll end up with a flawed replacement from the same batch through PopSugar.


I sent them a Facebook message and got no response, guess I could email them


----------



## Christine Radice (Feb 1, 2015)

I hadn't seen batch numbers listed of the offenders yet. I would think we all have the same batch number. Mine is 4J64 EXP: 10/17. I haven't had a problem with mine yet, but then again my husband swiped it from me and returned it 1/3rd empty - so I'd have to ask him.


----------



## Traci Ann (Feb 3, 2015)

I haven't tried mine yet, but overall, I still love the box, even the hat!


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 3, 2015)

For those who liked the G.H. Creators chicago mix popcorn from a few months back, they are now selling it a Costco. I got a huge bag for $6. Yummy!


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 4, 2015)

I tried to photo what the little plastic pieces look like, here are a few on my hand. I hope the photo uploads because I always have problems with that...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 5, 2015)

kgus22 said:


> I tried to photo what the little plastic pieces look like, here are a few on my hand. I hope the photo uploads because I always have problems with that...


Weeeeeird.  What batch number is that?


----------



## Traci Ann (Feb 6, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> For those who liked the G.H. Creators chicago mix popcorn from a few months back, they are now selling it a Costco. I got a huge bag for $6. Yummy!


I am getting a Nov. Box again, thanks to an old code, well supposed to get two. 

Weird part, fedex shows one departed a Fedex location in CA, then nothing. That was the 31st.


----------



## aweheck (Feb 6, 2015)

Just turned on The Meredith Vieira Show and they were doing a demo on putting on the tattoo's a "new, fun, fashion statement that all the celeb's are wearing". LOL


----------



## Christine Radice (Feb 15, 2015)

Has anyone been sent replacement FAB cream? If so can you tell me the weight of the shipment box? This morning I did my normal stalking of Fedex/UPS/USPS to see what was on it's way and there is a box from PopSugar that weights 0.8 pounds. The thing is I've already received my February box and I haven't entered any contests that I recall, nor had I complained about any products being damaged or missing in my boxes - but I have this feeling that maybe it is a replacement FAB cream. Is it possible they are just replacing everybody's? The weight makes sense for that (the cream is 6 oz and then maybe packaging). I did FB message them because waiting until Thursday to find out what is being sent is too much suspense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alliekers (Feb 24, 2015)

ChristineInWI said:


> Has anyone been sent replacement FAB cream? If so can you tell me the weight of the shipment box? This morning I did my normal stalking of Fedex/UPS/USPS to see what was on it's way and there is a box from PopSugar that weights 0.8 pounds. The thing is I've already received my February box and I haven't entered any contests that I recall, nor had I complained about any products being damaged or missing in my boxes - but I have this feeling that maybe it is a replacement FAB cream. Is it possible they are just replacing everybody's? The weight makes sense for that (the cream is 6 oz and then maybe packaging). I did FB message them because waiting until Thursday to find out what is being sent is too much suspense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Did this turn out to be the replacement package? I still haven't received mine.


----------



## orlandomom (Mar 3, 2015)

Did anyone get rejected for a return due to the crystals?   I emailed and was told I was SOL (not in those words) today.


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 3, 2015)

orlandomom said:


> Did anyone get rejected for a return due to the crystals? I emailed and was told I was SOL (not in those words) today.


Who rejected you ? PS or FAB? PS replaced mine (I ended up getting another that also had the hard pieces.) I didn't contact FAB, but it sounds like they say it is normal. However, it looks like they still replaced a few for people.


----------



## alliekers (Mar 3, 2015)

FAB Cream Replacement Update/Rant so apologies for the rambling here but I have to vent.

As of this morning I still hadn’t received my replacement cream that I had messaged Popsugar about in January. They quickly wrote back to tell me it was out for delivery today. They also added that they had reached out to the manufacturer and confirmed it was crystallization and not plastic and that it was safe for use. Like others above, I disagree that this is just crystallization of the cream, at least in my jar, since I’ve seen that in other creams and this isn’t that. These shards never dissipate and remain firm and sharp on my skin. I feel like Popsugar/The Manufacturer’s rationale that the shards are ‘safe for use’ and therefore we should be good to keep using it, is not good enough for me as that still doesn’t make the product any more enjoyable to apply. I wasn’t worried about the safety of the plastic in the cream necessarily, but more so I was annoyed that the shards were there in the first place and that I had to pick them off my skin every time I used the product.

I guess I’m just saying that I would have preferred a “Sorry for the replacement delay….FYI we did reach out to the manufacturer and confirmed it’s safe to use, but we we’re still sorry you still had issues with the product ” type of email rather than “we’re sending your replacement, and by the way the original cream was fine to use so you really should just have used the shard-laced cream and not bothered us by requesting a replacement” type email. Maybe I’m being overly sensitive, but I think some re-wording on Popsugar’s end would have made the difference to me here. This is the only product in any Must-Have box that I’ve had an issue with, so I am treating this as an anomaly, but I definitely won’t be jumping at the chance to try more products from this particular brand any time soon.


----------



## orlandomom (Mar 4, 2015)

PopSugar rejected me.  They said it was crystallization.  The end.  No replacement.  No apology.  Nada.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I do not agree with that.


----------



## kgus22 (Mar 4, 2015)

They probably ran out of replacements.


----------



## DianeER (Mar 5, 2015)

I checked the code on my FAB cream and it says 4J44A. I have not found any hard bits in my jar and it is nearly gone.


----------



## Traci Ann (Mar 6, 2015)

I found a few bits in mine, but since I have been using it on my feet, I am not too worried.


----------

